# Test - Black & White



## Gamma (7. April 2001)

Ich habe das Spiel direkt am Mittwoch gekauft und kann eurer Wertung mehr als zustimmen. Ein so geniales Spiel ist mir echt noch nie untergekommen. Allein die Kreatur zu erziehen, macht schon ungeheuren Spaß. Wenn die neuen Features dann bald dazukommen, habe ich ja für nichts anders mehr Zeit als für B&W. Ein Glück, dass heute die Osterferien begonnen haben... 
In diesem Sinne allen B&W'lern noch viel Spaß!


----------



## System (7. April 2001)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,6840


----------



## Trandion (7. April 2001)

Und ich stimme dir zu...hehe. Also alleine schon das Intro und der Anfang... man wird regelrecht in das Spiel gesogen und kommt nicht mehr heraus. Es ist für mich schon jetzt das beste Spiel aller Zeiten. Und ich hab es erst seit gestern und bin schon so begeistert. Man kann tun und lassen was man will es ist grenzenlos (im weitesten Sinne) einfach genial. So ein Spiel hab ich mir schon immer gewünscht. Gott spielen ist echt lustig...


----------



## Naquada (7. April 2001)

Das Spiel ist echt genial!!! Wenn ich einmal angefangen habe kann ich nicht mehr aufhören!!!!!
Es wird nie langweillig weil man stehts hunderte von Dingen zu erledigen hat!!
Hut ab vor Lionhead das sie so ein Spiel ohne Bugs rausbringen konnten!!


Naquada


----------



## Marek (7. April 2001)

Ich habe B&W jetzt seit einer Woche, bin aber wegen der Schule nicht sehr viel dazu gekommen, zu gamen Es ist wirklich ein komplexes Game! Ich spiele jetzt kräftig B&W und kaufe mir Mafia am Erstverkaufstag.... 
Nur etwas bemängle ich an B&W: dass man das Intro nicht abbrechen kann.....

Marek


----------



## SmartBoY (7. April 2001)

Eigentlich wollte ich in den Osterferien ja fürs Abi lernen, aber dann kam B&W...  tja, schade, Pech gehabt Abi


----------



## F11182 (7. April 2001)

Ich habe Black & White und DIE BUGS sind ja wohl das aller Letzte !!!!
Ich habe meine Figur (Tiger) mit dem Schafbock getauscht und abgespeichert und habe später wieder zum Tiger getauscht. Nun hatte ich also wieder den Tiger und der Schafbock stand beim Schäfer. Als ich dann den Spielstand geladen habe wo ich noch den Schafbock hatte ist folgendes passiert. Ich hatte auf einmal den Tiger an der Leine und bei dem Schäfer stand auch ein Tiger!!! Also kann ich jetzt wechseln zwischen Tiger und Tiger, so ne S...!! Und ich wollte doch mit dem Schafbock die Zaubersprüche lernen da das ja einfacher sein soll und nun weiß ich nicht mal welcher der richtige Tiger ist. Der 2. Bug ist das Bestarium in dem immer die gleichen Infos stehen egal welchen Spielstand ich lade. Es gab also keine vollständigen Aktualisierungen. So kam es das mein Tiger 5 Menschen gefressen haben soll obwohl bei dem betroffen Spielstand mein Tiger gerade erst in den Tempel eingezogen ist. Das was mich daran ärgert ist das ich blind durchs Spiel gehe und gar nicht weiß was meine Figur nun kann oder nicht und ob Sies überhaupt noch kann oder wurde das etwa gelöscht usw. .
Am Rechner kanns ja wohl nicht liegen da ich einen PIII 500, 128 MB RAM, 16 GB Festplatte, Voodoo 3 3000 habe und solche Fehler doch am Spiel liegen und nicht an der Hardware würde ich sagen. Oder was meint ihr dazu??


----------



## DreadKing (7. April 2001)

Der 2. Bug ist das Bestarium in dem immer die gleichen Infos stehen egal welchen Spielstand ich lade. Es gab also keine vollständigen Aktualisierungen. 

Das ist kein Bug!Das ist beabsichtig,deine Kreatur lernt über die Spielstände hinausiin deinem angegeben fall kann das durchaus schlecht sein,aber sieh den Vorteil:wenn du z.B. in einem land nicht mehr weiterkommst,da deine Kreatur zu schwach ist lädst du einfach einen spielstand vom 1.land und trainierst sie weiter.
Also was deine kreatur einmal gemacht oder gelernt hat verlernt sie nie wieder(es sei denn durch ein Gefechtsspiel,dann verlernt sie die dort gelernten sachen wieder),auch wenn du einen Spielstand neu lädst nicht


----------



## The_Reticent (7. April 2001)

_- Der 2. Bug ist das Bestarium in dem immer die gleichen Infos stehen egal welchen Spielstand ich lade. Es gab also keine vollständigen Aktualisierungen. 
- 
- Das ist kein Bug!Das ist beabsichtig,deine Kreatur lernt über die Spielstände hinausiin deinem angegeben fall kann das durchaus schlecht sein,aber sieh den Vorteil:wenn du z.B. in einem land nicht mehr weiterkommst,da deine Kreatur zu schwach ist lädst du einfach einen spielstand vom 1.land und trainierst sie weiter.
- Also was deine kreatur einmal gemacht oder gelernt hat verlernt sie nie wieder(es sei denn durch ein Gefechtsspiel,dann verlernt sie die dort gelernten sachen wieder),auch wenn du einen Spielstand neu lädst nicht  _

Nein, das ist kein Bug, das ist ein Feature *LOL* 
B&W hat quasi keine Speicherfunktion und mir sagt jeder das ist ein Feature.
Mal ehrlich, jedes andere Spiel hätte dafür 10% Abwertung bekommen. 
Und Bugs hat´s einige.


----------



## Darkreeper (7. April 2001)

Stimmt RICHTIGE Bugs hats auch. Zum Beispiel steht mein Affe in der Gegend rum und macht nichts NICHTS, keine Bewegung, frisst nichts, man kann ihn nicht an die Leine legen, es ist ein unbeweglicher Gegenstand mit dem man nicht interagieren kann. Zum Glück weis ich wie man das beseitigt (nich die Kreatur, den Bug).


----------



## invisigod (7. April 2001)

*AW: Test - Black & White - habe nur ich Probleme ???*

schaut ja ganz nett aus....wenn ich es nur länger spielen könnte.

Nach einer halben Stunde schmiert die ganze Kiste in schöner Regelmäßigkeit ab . Ich habe meine alte Elsa Erazor 3 in Verdacht. Das ganze passiert meistens, wenn versucht wird ein Tutorial-Video abzuspielen (ja...es ist eine Original-CD...kein Kopie...und das CD-Rom(PW12/10/32A) sollte auch mit Safedisk und Konsorten klar kommen...Proz:650MHzAthlon, fette Platte, 128MBRam).
Falls da jemand eine Lösung hat wäre ich dankbar...

Aber was das Spiel betrifft: Das letzte mal war ich bei Populous3 so angetan von einem Spiel ))


----------



## ZMA_BlueThunder (7. April 2001)

Dem stimme ich in vollem Umfang zu! BW fesselt mich so dermaßen, dass ich nicht einmal mehr dazu komme, CounterStrike zu spielen, was meinen ClanKompadres nicht gerade passt *g*!


----------



## PumpkinBrother (7. April 2001)

Ja, Black and White ist eine echte Gefahr für den Abiturschnitt 
Erstaunlicherweise habe ich keine Probleme mit B&W, obwohl es laut dem PCGames-Test auf meinem Rechner P450 mindestens "unzumutbar bis unspielbar" ist... .
muss weg (wieder zocken)


----------



## The_Reticent (7. April 2001)

Das letzte Spiel mit Suchtfaktor 10 war für mich Gothic. Da hab ich echt nix anderes mehr gemacht als zu zocken *g*
Aber B&W ist als Überganslösung bis Desperados mehr als ok.


----------



## RedNeck (8. April 2001)

*AW: Test - Black & White - habe nur ich Probleme ???*

_- schaut ja ganz nett aus....wenn ich es nur länger spielen könnte.
- 
- Nach einer halben Stunde schmiert die ganze Kiste in schöner Regelmäßigkeit ab . Ich habe meine alte Elsa Erazor 3 in Verdacht. Das ganze passiert meistens, wenn versucht wird ein Tutorial-Video abzuspielen (ja...es ist eine Original-CD...kein Kopie...und das CD-Rom(PW12/10/32A) sollte auch mit Safedisk und Konsorten klar kommen...Proz:650MHzAthlon, fette Platte, 128MBRam).
- Falls da jemand eine Lösung hat wäre ich dankbar...

- Aber was das Spiel betrifft: Das letzte mal war ich bei Populous3 so angetan von einem Spiel )) _


es könnte am autosave liegen... schalte diesen mal ab


----------



## Thunderhawk61 (8. April 2001)

Das Spielchen ist ja ganz nett und schön, aber in solche Begeisterungsstürme hat es mich wirklich nicht versetzt.
Die Quests sind entweder zum Gähnen: Auf Bodenhöhe ranzoomen und dann Millimeter für Millimeter nach kleinen, weissen Flauschebällchen Ausschau halten. Oder sie lassen einen in Hektik verfallen. Schnell! Rette die Ertrinkenden! Und die dämliche Kreatur (trotz Mitleidsleine) checkt natürlich mal wieder garnix und wirft die Leutchen entweder durch die Gegend oder findet sie nach einigen Sekunden uninteressant... Selbst nach einigem Abschellen und wieder darauf ansetzen, kriegt das Vieh nur einen gerettet. Und! Wie originell! In der zweiten Welt der gleiche Spaß, nur dass diesmal die Kinder nicht am Ertrinken sind, sondern nach Hause gebracht werden sollen.
Was noch dazu kommt sind die ein oder anderen Bugs:

Ich habe die Kreatur an der Leine und will sie los schicken. Aber das Vieh bewegt sich nicht und reagiert keine Sekunde auf meine Anweisungen. Erst nach mehrmaligem Abschütteln und Neu anlegen der Leine klappt es wieder.
Auch als ich es geschafft habe das vorletzte Dorf in der zweiten Welt zu überzeugen: Allgemeine Schmutzverletzung!
Und dann diese Lade- und Speicherzeiten... Das dauert ja Stunden! (Ächz)
Die Graphik ist zwar ganz nett, aber nun wirklich nicht der angekündigte Augenschmaus bzw. Meilenstein. Das stufenlose Zoomen bis in die Wolkendecke ist zwar ganz nett, aber meistens ziemlich nutzlos. Anstatt dieses Feature einzubauen, hätten sie lieber die Umgebungstexturen und Figuren besser darstellen sollen.
Und dann frage ich mich noch, ob das ein Problem mit meiner Graphikkarte ist, oder ob das so Absicht ist:
Das Wasser sieht irgendwie eckig und total unscharf aus... (Das gleiche hatte ich bei Siedler IV). Meine Graphikkarte ist eine Geforce 2 GTS.

Ansonsten ist das Teil ein nettes Spielchen für zwischendurch, bietet aber weder die atmosphärische Tiefe und graphische Brillianz eines Gothic oder den Spaßfaktor von Siedler IV (nach neuestem Patch  ) oder Cossacks. Vielleicht einfach das falsche Spiel für mich!?


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (8. April 2001)

_-  Erstaunlicherweise habe ich keine Probleme mit B&W, obwohl es laut dem PCGames-Test auf meinem Rechner P450 mindestens "unzumutbar bis unspielbar" ist..._

Ich hatte auch schon Befürchtungen, dass B&W bis zum nächsten Hardwareupgrade in der Ecke verstauben könnte. Zu meiner Überraschung ist das Spiel auf meinem PIII/500, V3 3000, 128MB selbst mit hohem Detailgrad noch sehr gut spielbar. Es müssen halt nicht immer 100 Frames Per Second sein. 

Ansonsten kann ich meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen: B&W macht schneller süchtig als eine Schachtel Nougatpralinen. Die Maus-Steuerung könnte zwar weniger hektisch sein, das hervorragende Gesamtbild mag dieser kleine Lapsus aber nicht zu stören.

Viele Grüße,
Heiko - der jetzt seinen virtuellen Tiger kraulen wird


----------



## Tronic95 (8. April 2001)

Das Spiel ist SO genial... wer meint die Quests seien ihm zu nervig, der braucht sie ja nicht zu lösen! Warum nicht ein bisschen göttliche Macht demonstrieren und die Frau die ihren bruder haben will von der Klippe stürzen? Man wird nicht gezwungen den Quests zu folgen, man kann tun was man will. Die Grafik und besonders die Sounduntermalung sind exzellent, auch die deutsche syncronisation ist ganz gut gelungen.
Zu den Bugs: ich hatte bisher noch keine Gelegenheit schwerwiegende zu Gesicht zu bekommen, ausser einigen Clipping Fehlern käuft bei mir alles optimal, obwohl ich ziemlich schlchte Hardware habe (PIII 500, 64 Mb RAM, TNT 2 M64)
Das Spiel wird mich wahrscheinlich über die Osterferien hinaus beschäftigen
Ach ja: Wer die Musik aus dem Intro öfter hören will, muss einfach die Datei AudioMusicintro.sdad aus dem Spieleverzeichnis in eine MP3 File umwandeln (Achtung: Am schluss gibts ein lautes Störsignal)


----------



## MartinSlaver (8. April 2001)

Black & White ist schön und gut, aber dieses Spiel ist keine wirkliche Neuerung im Spielegenre.
Es wurde schöner verpackt mit einigen netten Features versehen und das ganze kräftig umgerüht, fertig ist BLACK & WHITE!

Aber trotzdem ist das Spiel eine Revolution (mal abgesehen von den vielen kleinen Bugs). 1. Es macht süchtig, 2. Es macht abhängiger als jede andere Droge und 3. ...es ist nur noch geil (sabber).


----------



## BR_FleckenZwerg (8. April 2001)

gamen!!! was iss denn das für ein scheisswort? das gibts nich!!! naja aber ich will b&w will ich auch endlich ham. naja morgen müsstes da sein. scheiss bertelsmann. die sind echt langsam


----------



## Wentlinger (8. April 2001)

is ja alles schön und gut : B&W suba Game alles toll und klasse , ABA WARUM HAB ICH DAS NICHT ???????? die fuck Premie kommt einfach NICHt an ... was soll das ???


----------



## ScriptGod (8. April 2001)

Black & White ist ein geniales Spiel! Doch es gibt eines dass mir nicht gefällt! Man kann nicht ein Gott sein der nur auf der Seite des Bösen steht! Wenn man das macht glauben einfach deine Untertanen nicht an dich. Man kann sich alose nicht frei entscheiden und _muss_ zu einem gewissen Grad gut sein!


----------



## Thunderhawk61 (8. April 2001)

Komich!? Bei mir waren Die Siedler IV und Black & Qhite jeweils einen Tag nach dem offiziellen Release-Termin bei mir zu Hause.
Vielleicht weil mein Opa Gold+ hat!?


----------



## Thunderhawk61 (8. April 2001)

Komich!? Bei mir waren Die Siedler IV und Black & White jeweils einen Tag nach dem offiziellen Release-Termin bei mir zu Hause.
Vielleicht weil mein Opa Gold+ hat!?


----------



## BorstiMa (8. April 2001)

Ich finde Black&White auch total gut. 
Ich finde das Spiel kann man mit keinem anderen vergleichen. Es kein(!) kemix aus anderen sachen. Man sollte B&W nicht in eine herkömmliche genreschublade stecken, ich finde es bildet für sich ein völlig neues.


----------



## NLP_OSIRIS (8. April 2001)

B&W ist nicht so gut!Ich begründe das mit dem fehlenden Spielspass.Man kann zwar fast alles benutzen/verändern - TOLL!Grafik ist auch gut,aber was bringt es?Die Kreatur ist sau dumm,isst immer Menschen(Trotz das ich sie halbtot prügele)und macht Häuser kaputt.Die Quest sind lahm.Spielspass vielleicht 50%.MEINE Wertung : 70% !


----------



## Tesat (8. April 2001)

*AW: Test - Black & White -einzelspielermodus meiner meinung nach etwas zu einafch*

Natürlich, da ich ein pcgames leser bin, wusste ich wie hoch dieses eingeschätzt wird und habe es mir natürlich bei Erscheinung sofort gekauft. Doch als ich zuvor hörte das Black & White nur 5 Level hat dachte ich das diese auch anspruchsvoll seien und man davon mindestensine zwei Wochen was von hätte. Als das spiel dann kam habe ich es reingelegt, installiert und mir natürlich sofort reingezogen, ich hatte das spiel dann in 3 tagen mit etwa 14 Stunden Spielzeit durch. DAS IST ZU WENIG!!! deswegen fordere ich von den Lionheadstudios ein umfangreiches Add-on. 

Gruß Tesat


----------



## Evil_Devil (8. April 2001)

Moinmoin,
Tja, Black & White ist schon cool, wenn man mal von den DUTZENDEN Bugs absieht, mein System ist zwar nicht mehr das neueste aber ich kann das Spiel im Singleplayer und gefecht mit maximal 74 fps auf 640*480 und Hohen Details spielen.

Nun noch zu den Bugs:
Das die Kreatur sich nicht mehr bewegt hatte ich auch schon mal, beim kampf gegen Sleg, die beiden standen da nur noch in der Gegend rum.

Die Savefunktion ist ja wohl auch unter aller Sau, wieso kann ich mein Profil nicht vorm Savegame laden aussuchen?? Nur wegen dem blöden Saven musste ich einmal total von vorne anfangen (hatte gerade 25 Stunden gespielt, alle Savegame hatten Datenfehler, und ließen Black & White crashen, bzw ich musste dauernd neu anfangen)

Die Clippingfehler sind sicherlich allen aufgefallen.

Auch einige Quests sind teilweise, mit Grafikfehlern versehn, zB die Rettungsaktion der Schiffbrüchigen. Seit wann kann man im Gras ertrinken??

Zum Glück gibts ja bald den Patch, der hoffentlich die ganzen Bugs killt.
Allen im allen ist B & W sonst ein gut gelungenes Spiel mit der geilsten Langzeit Motivation die ich je erlebt habe.

Hier noch kurz mein System:
Intel Celeron 333
192MB RAM
Voodoo 3 3000 PCI
SB 1024 Live Value
45GB HDD (2 Platten)

Cu all
       Evil-Devil


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (9. April 2001)

*AW: Hat sich Euch jemals der Gedanke aufgedrängt...*

..., dass man bei der Kreaturen-Aufzucht eigentlich nichts anderes macht als Pokémons von der Größe eines Wolkenkratzers aufzuziehen, um sie dann gegen die Geschöpfe anderer Pokémon-, äh, Monstertrainer antreten zu lassen? - Soll keine Kritik sein. Ich weiss allerdings auch, wie allergisch die meisten hier auf Pikachu&Co. reagiert haben, das gleiche Prinzip aber plötzlich vergöttert wird.  Überspitzt formuliert: Ist euch das Kraulen eines Affen nicht viel zu "uncool" und "Nintendo-like"? 

*grü*
Spider


----------



## Tronic95 (9. April 2001)

*AW: Hat sich Euch jemals der Gedanke aufgedrängt...*

_- 
- ..., dass man bei der Kreaturen-Aufzucht eigentlich nichts anderes macht als Pokémons von der Größe eines Wolkenkratzers aufzuziehen, um sie dann gegen die Geschöpfe anderer Pokémon-, äh, Monstertrainer antreten zu lassen? - Soll keine Kritik sein. Ich weiss allerdings auch, wie allergisch die meisten hier auf Pikachu&Co. reagiert haben, das gleiche Prinzip aber plötzlich vergöttert wird.  Überspitzt formuliert: Ist euch das Kraulen eines Affen nicht viel zu "uncool" und "Nintendo-like"? 
- 
- *grü*
- Spider
- 
-  _
Eigentlich nicht. Die Pokémons kann man nur gegeneinander antreten lassen, dadurch bekommen sie erfahrungspunkte (oder was auch immer) und lernen neue Attacken. Die Kreaturen in Black & White kann man am ehesten mit denen aus Creatures vergleichen; sie haben eine eigene Persönlichkeit und man muss sie sozusagen "erziehen"


----------



## Seaforce (9. April 2001)

*Moment mal...*

... wann bekommen eigentlich die Abonenten ihr versprochenes Black & White Exemplar?????


----------



## Tesat (9. April 2001)

_- B&W ist nicht so gut!Ich begründe das mit dem fehlenden Spielspass.Man kann zwar fast alles benutzen/verändern - TOLL!Grafik ist auch gut,aber was bringt es?Die Kreatur ist sau dumm,isst immer Menschen(Trotz das ich sie halbtot prügele)und macht Häuser kaputt.Die Quest sind lahm.Spielspass vielleicht 50%.MEINE Wertung : 70% !

- Tja wenn man sich nicht erkundigt aht wie man seine Kreatur aufzuziehen hat dann macht es anchher nicht so viel spass du musst das mit der Prozentzahl schon abschätzen sonst merkt sich deine Kreatur das für immer und es wird schwierig ihr wieder auszutreiben...

Tesat_


----------



## Guest (9. April 2001)

_- Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. 
- 
- ( Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?article_id=6840 ) _


----------



## MajorMo (9. April 2001)

*AW: Test - Black & White - habe nur ich Probleme ???*

_- schaut ja ganz nett aus....wenn ich es nur länger spielen könnte.
- 
- Nach einer halben Stunde schmiert die ganze Kiste in schöner Regelmäßigkeit ab . Ich habe meine alte Elsa Erazor 3 in Verdacht. Das ganze passiert meistens, wenn versucht wird ein Tutorial-Video abzuspielen (ja...es ist eine Original-CD...kein Kopie...und das CD-Rom(PW12/10/32A) sollte auch mit Safedisk und Konsorten klar kommen...Proz:650MHzAthlon, fette Platte, 128MBRam).
- Falls da jemand eine Lösung hat wäre ich dankbar...
- 
- Aber was das Spiel betrifft: Das letzte mal war ich bei Populous3 so angetan von einem Spiel )) _



-
-Also mir gehts genauso und am Autosave scheint es nicht zu liegen. Mein Pc erfüllt alle anforderungen liegt sogar weit drüber, aber anfangs jede halbe Std. und nach Neustart alle 5-10 Min bleibt er backen.
Keine Ahnung obs an Bugs, dem Spiel überhaupt oder meinem PC liegt.


----------



## Altzheimer (9. April 2001)

*Jo, stimmt. Bei mir PIII 450 und Riva TNT sowie 128MB RAM läufts auch prima. Was habt ihr da getestet?*


----------



## Altzheimer (9. April 2001)

*Also zu den meisten Problemen mit den Kreaturen (von den Bugs mal abgesehen): Ihr inkompetenten Grobmotoriker müsst die Kreatur ERZIEHEN! Die ist doch wie ein Hund oder so. *


----------



## taran (9. April 2001)

*AW: Test - Black & White - habe nur ich Probleme ???*

_- - schaut ja ganz nett aus....wenn ich es nur länger spielen könnte.
- - 
- - Nach einer halben Stunde schmiert die ganze Kiste in schöner Regelmäßigkeit ab . Ich habe meine alte Elsa Erazor 3 in Verdacht. Das ganze passiert meistens, wenn versucht wird ein Tutorial-Video abzuspielen (ja...es ist eine Original-CD...kein Kopie...und das CD-Rom(PW12/10/32A) sollte auch mit Safedisk und Konsorten klar kommen...Proz:650MHzAthlon, fette Platte, 128MBRam).
- - Falls da jemand eine Lösung hat wäre ich dankbar...

Es ist ein schoenes Spiel, nur Spielbar ist etwas anderes...
Das Game haengt sich auch bei mir auf, wenn es kurz auf die Original-CD
zugreifen muss, dann laeuft mein DVD (pioneer) Laufwerk runter
und nichts geht mehr. Da hilft nur kurz die Schublade aufmachen, Fehler kommt, Schublade wieder schliessen, Ok, Alt-Tab zu Windows und dann wieder zurueck zu B&W und es laeuft weiter !!!!! *grins*

Trotzdem, geiles Game !!_


----------



## Thunderhawk61 (9. April 2001)

_- Ich finde Black&White auch total gut. 
- Ich finde das Spiel kann man mit keinem anderen vergleichen. Es kein(!) kemix aus anderen sachen. Man sollte B&W nicht in eine herkömmliche genreschublade stecken, ich finde es bildet für sich ein völlig neues.
-  _

Schon mal Populous und Creatures gespielt!? Das ganze zusammen gewürfelt und noch ein paar Puzzlespiele aus einer beliebigen Windows-Spielesammlung und Du hast Black & White. (Nur bei Creatures kamen mir die Viecher nicht annährend so behämmert vor  )


----------



## Thunderhawk61 (9. April 2001)

*AW: Hat sich Euch jemals der Gedanke aufgedrängt...*

Es handelt sich also mehr um Pokégotchi oder Tamamons?

Ist es das, was Du damit sagen willst!? 

Sie sollten vielleicht noch einen göttlichen Eimer mit einer heiligen Schaufel mitliefern, um die Häufchen wegmachen zu können.
Ob Gott oder nicht, aber in Kacke herumzustochern ist ja wohl nicht besonders allmächtig, oder!?


----------



## Miken_72 (9. April 2001)

*AW: Test - Black & White - Mit AMD K6-3 400 spielbar ?*

Tach Ihr alle !

Kann mir jemand bereits mitteilen ob das Spiel auf einem änlichen System (s.u.) bereits läuft, und in welcher Auflösung ??

Leider sind die Hardware - Anforderungen trotz ausgiebiger Tests / Benchmarks ja leider nicht immer 100%'ig beschrieben. Bei F1 Racing Champion Ship von Ubisoft zB. kann ich zwar mit toller Grafik durch die Gegend fahren, allerdings ist in der Readme des Spieles von UBI-Soft offiziell bekanntgegeben worden, das das Spiel auf einem K6-3 mit maximal 4 Kontrahenten läuft. Davon habe ich im Testbericht allerdings nichts vernommen, tja, 90 Tacken für nix !!

Aus diesem Grund würde ich mich freuen wenn mir einer von Euch weiterhelfen kann...

Gruß
Miken

System

CPU               AMD K6-3, 400 MHz
RAM              128 MB - sd
Platte             65 GB (15 GB Maxtor, 45 GB WD, beide 5200 U/min)
Video            NVIDIA, Riva TNT2 ULTRA (32 MB)


----------



## Thunderhawk61 (9. April 2001)

*AW: Test - Black & White - Mit AMD K6-3 400 spielbar ?*

Hast Du es schon einmal mit dem 3DMark 2000 versucht!?

In der PC Games sind die Richtwerte für den 3DMark angegeben und wenn Du dann das Ergebnis Deines Benchmarks vergleichst, solltest Du wissen ob Deine Maschine leistungsfähig genug ist.
Genau aus dem Grund der verschiedensten Hardwarekonfigurationen hat die PC Games ja den Spaß mit dem 3DMark eingeführt.
Wichtig ist allerdings, dass Du den Standardbenchmark laufen lässt!

Falls Du das Teil nicht von der PC Games hast, hier die Site von 3DMark:

www.madonion.com

P. S.: Pass auf! Es gibt schon 3DMark 2001, dessen Ergebnisse kannst Du aber nicht mit 3DMark 2000 vergleichen!!


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (9. April 2001)

*AW: Hat sich Euch jemals der Gedanke aufgedrängt...*

_- Eigentlich nicht. Die Pokémons kann man nur gegeneinander antreten lassen, dadurch bekommen sie erfahrungspunkte (oder was auch immer) und lernen neue Attacken. Die Kreaturen in Black & White kann man am ehesten mit denen aus Creatures vergleichen; sie haben eine eigene Persönlichkeit und man muss sie sozusagen "erziehen"._

Stimmt, aber der Übergang ist fliessend. Zudem mich EAs Idee, die verschiedenen Kreaturen erst nach und nach freizuschalten, stark an die Suche nach den 151+ Pokémons erinnert. 

Wobei -- hier sind wir uns einig -- die Kreaturen in B&W weitaus autonomer reagieren und mehr Pflege bedürfen als ihre einsilbigen Knuddelkollegen. Aber als Tamagotchi für große Spiele würde ich B&W "AUCH" durchgehen lassen - neben dem Mikromanagementpart, den Quests etc. pp. ist die Aufzucht sicher einer der spekatakulärsten Teile des Spiels.

*grü*
Spider


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (9. April 2001)

*AW: Hat sich Euch jemals der Gedanke aufgedrängt...*

_- Sie sollten vielleicht noch einen göttlichen Eimer mit einer heiligen Schaufel mitliefern, um die Häufchen wegmachen zu können.
Ob Gott oder nicht, aber in Kacke herumzustochern ist ja wohl nicht besonders allmächtig, oder!?  _

<gg> Es ist nicht leicht ein Gott zu sein.
Ich habe meinen Tiger nach der WC-Einlage auch direkt in "Eminem" umgetauft. - "I sh*t on you", you know.  

*grü*
Spider


----------



## ASuB (9. April 2001)

*AW: Hat sich Euch jemals der Gedanke aufgedrängt...*

_- - Sie sollten vielleicht noch einen göttlichen Eimer mit einer heiligen Schaufel mitliefern, um die Häufchen wegmachen zu können.
- Ob Gott oder nicht, aber in Kacke herumzustochern ist ja wohl nicht besonders allmächtig, oder!?  
- 
- <gg> Es ist nicht leicht ein Gott zu sein.
- Ich habe meinen Tiger nach der WC-Einlage auch direkt in "Eminem" umgetauft. - "I sh*t on you", you know.  
- 
- *grü*
- Spider
- 
- 
-  _

HaHaHaHaHaHaha....very funny...HaHaHaHaHa....you know!?!?!


----------



## Yade (9. April 2001)

*AW: Test - Black & White - habe nur ich Probleme ???*

Das kann aber doch auch keine Lösung sein!! Ich bin ständig frustriert, wenn ich mich widere dazu aufgerafft habe, nochmal zu spielen. 
Mir geht das ganz gewaltig auf die Nerven, und muss hier gleich mal jemanden ganz gewaltig zusammenmotzen!!!
Yade


----------



## Skeeter (10. April 2001)

*Internetscheiss*

Sagmal bin ich den der einzige der feststellt das weder registrieren noch die ofizielle Homepage von Black&White funzt???
Auf gut deutsch fick die henne das darf doch wohl nicht wahr sein!!!!!!!!!!!
Ich will ins Netzmit meiner Kreatur kann dies aber nicht weil anscheinend so Blizzardnachäffer bei Lionhead hocken und zwischen keinen und einem Server hingestellt haben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (10. April 2001)

*AW: Hat sich Euch jemals der Gedanke aufgedrängt...*

_- HaHaHaHaHaHaha....very funny...HaHaHaHaHa....you know!?!?!_

I know many things, but not many know me.


----------



## Yade (10. April 2001)

*Da sind wir nicht alleine!!!*

Oooh, wir scheinen wirklich nicht die Einzigen zu sein, hier meine Antwortmail von EA:

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> aufgrund der hohen Anzahl an E-mails die bei uns eingegangen sind können
wir momentan nicht auf jede E-mail
> spezifisch antworten. Damit wir jedem Kunden aber schnell weiterhelfen
können, haben wir die bekanntesten 
> Probleme und Lösungen in dieser E-mail zusammen gefasst. Sollte Ihr
Problem hier nicht behandelt werden oder die
> angegebenen Lösungen nicht helfen, schicken Sie uns bitte eine weiter
E-mail.
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis
> 
> 
> Grafikfehler (Texturfehler) sowie Abstürze bei Black&White und ATI(Rage
128, Fury etc) Grafikkarten
> 
> In diesem Fall reicht meistens eine Installation des aktuellen
Grafikkarten Treibers.
> Installieren Sie bitte den aktuellen Treiber passend zu Ihrem Modell von
der Internetseite
> www.ati.com .
> 
> 
> Grafikfehler (mehrere Schatten, Texturfehler) sowie Abstürze bei
Black&White und Banshee(Elsa Victory II etc) Grafikkarten
> 
> In diesem Fall sollte der Treiber mit der Versionsnr. 1.03.00
(vbw9x-10300-dx7.exe) installiert werden.
> Diesen Treiber finden Sie auf der Internetseite www.3dperformance.de .
> 
> 
> Grafikfehler  (mehrere Schatten, Texturfehler)  sowie Abstürze bei
Black&White und Voodoo 3, 4 oder 5 Grafikkarten
> 
> In diesem Fall sollte der Treiber mit der Versionsnr. 1.04.00
(vbw9x-10400-dx7.exe) installiert werden.
> Diesen Treiber finden Sie auf der Internetseite www.3dfx.com .
> 
> 
> Grafikfehler sowie Abstürze bei Black&White und Nvidia(TNT, TNT2, GeForce
etc) Grafikkarten
> 
> In diesem Fall sollte der Treiber mit der Versionsnr. 4.12.01.0650
installiert werden.
> Diesen Treiber finden Sie auf der Internetseite www.nvidia.com .
> 
> 
> Black&White startet nicht und es sind mehrere CD-Rom Laufwerke vorhanden
> 
> Black&White fragt immer das untergeordnete CD-Rom Laufwerk ab auch wenn
das Spiel
> von dem höheren Laufwerksbuchstaben installiert wurde.
> Black&White erkennt auch keine Laufwerke mit den Laufwerksbuchstaben Y
oder Z.
> Verwenden Sie bitte möglichst kleine Laufwerksbuchstaben für Ihre CD-Rom
Laufwerke.
> 
> 
> Black&White gibt die Fehlermeldung aus "DLL konnte nicht geladen werden"
oder kann nicht neu installiert
> werden.
> 
> In diesem Fall muss Black&White deinstalliert werden. Nach der
Deinstallation müssen auch
> alle Windows Registrierungsdatenbank Einträge gelöscht werden.
> Wichtig : Dieser Schlüssel muss auf jeden Fall vor der Neuinstallation
gelöscht werden
>
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESoftwareMicrosoftWindowsCurrentVersionUninstall{E51B
4CD9-A0A6-4324-B26A-31B3F2DE26CE}
> Bitte nur den {E51B4CD9-A0A6-4324-B26A-31B3F2DE26CE} und nicht den
kompletten Schlüssel.
> 
> 
> 
> Black&White verursacht einen "runblack.exe error"
> 
> Black&White versucht in diesem Fall eine Internetverbindung aufzubauen. 
> Um die Einwahlversuche auszuschalten genügt es, "runblack.exe" als
Kommandozeilenoption /noinetconn 
> anzuhängen. Klicken Sie dazu bitte mit der rechten Maustaste auf die
Verknüpfung mit der Sie das Spiel starten
> und wählen die Eigenschaften aus. In der Zeile "Ziel" finden Sie folgenden
Eintrag : "...Black & White
unblack.exe" .
> Ändern Sie diesen Eintrag in : "...Black & White
unblack.exe
/noinetconn" .
> 
> 
> Black&White hängt zwischendurch und/oder stürzt ab
> 
> Kopieren Sie bitte den Ordner "music"  welcher sich auf der Black&White CD
befindet in den Ordner "audio". 
> Diesen Ordner finden Sie im Spielverzeichnis von Black&White auf Ihrer
Festplatte.
> 
> Allgemeine Hinweise
> 
> Bevor Sie Black&White starten beenden Sie b


----------



## PerryStreet (10. April 2001)

*92% ? Unter Garantie zu viel.*

Black & White, von vielen in Höhen gelobt, 'gehypet', schon lange vor dem Release als bestes Spiel aller Zeiten bezeichnet.

Gratulation, Lionheads und EAs Marketingkonzept ist voll und ganz aufgegangen. Zu hunderttausenden stürmen die Geblendeten, die Scheuklappen ganz eng angelegt, in die Läden und kaufen sich das, was das Spiel des Jahrhunderts sein soll.

Zunächst einmal mein positives Fazit : B&W ist ein gutes Spiel. Das rumspielen mit der Kreatur macht einen Heidenspaß, die Grafik ist ansprechend, Sound und Musik gehören zu den besten in einem Computerspiel.

Aber abgesehen davon : Das Spiel hat Bugs, und zwar nicht zu knapp. Das Spiel stürzt dauernd ab; wenn man die Musikfiles auf die Festplatte kopiert, geht es wieder. Warum geht das nicht von vornherein. Die Steuerung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Nicht unbeherrschbar, aber gewöhnungsbedürftig. 
Die Nebenquests sind in der Regel langweilig, teilweise eine furchtbare Fummelei. Wenn man mir sagt : Dann löse sie doch einfach nicht, lautet meine Gegenfrage : Wenn sie langweilig sind und ich sie nicht lösen soll, warum sind sie dann im Spiel ?!?
  Viel schwerer wiegt allerdings das 'Gameplay'. Die Kreatur ist ohne Zweifel das Herzstück des Spiels, aber was ist außer der Kreatur noch da ? Wer die dritte Welt gespielt hat, wird's wissen : Ein ziemlich durchschnittliches und langwieriges Aufbauspiel (und in diesem Punkt ist 'Die Siedler IV' DEFINITIV besser, und zwar um Längen). Häuslebauen kompliziert gemacht, damit überhaupt etwas zu tun bleibt ? Der Eindruck drängt sich auf. Zudem ist es im weiteren Spielverlauf immer das gleiche. Etwas neues ? In Sachen Aufbau sicherlich nicht.
  Zudem ist das Spiel, wenn man die Nebenquests konsequent auslässt, sehr schnell durchgespielt. Nun kommen wieder die und sagen : Du musst die Nebenquest ja auch lösen ! (Seltsamerweise sind das die gleichen, die mir auch sagen : Lös die Nebenquests nicht, wenn sie Dir zu langweilig sind). 
   Mein Fazit, nachdem ich das Spiel nun einmal durchgespielt und ein zweites Mal angespielt habe : Zum Glück ist die Kreatur drin. Gäbe es den Tamagotchieffekt nicht, wäre B&W kaum 50% wert. Eine Wertung von 92% halte ich für absolut überzogen, B&W ist kein Klassiker. Sicher, es spielt sich nett, es gibt viel zu entdecken (Eastereggs in rauhen Mengen), es sieht gut aus und hört sich gut an, aber von einem 'revolutionären' Spielprinzip darf ich mehr erwarten. VIEL mehr. 
  Eine Wertung im Bereich von 80 - 85 ist meiner Meinung nach realistisch. Über 90% ? Keinesfalls, so ein 'Überhammer' ist Black und White leider nicht.

Liebe PCGames - Redaktion, ihr habt euch vom 'Hype' voll anstecken lassen und Euren Lesern das gegeben, was sie haben wollten. Aber keine objektive Review.


----------



## PumpkinBrother (10. April 2001)

*AW: 92% ? Unter Garantie zu viel.*

Tja, 

was ich bei B&W nicht so optimal finde ist das überlange Tutorial. Ich habe am Ende der zweiten Welt immer noch den Eindruck, dass ich das Tutorial noch nicht beendet habe!!!  Außerdem ist die Kreatur absolut unfähig auch nur die einfachsten Zauber zu lernen... es ist zum Kotzen!
Ich find's auch schade, dass man als böser Gott keine Chance hat. Wie dumm sind diese Menschlein eigentlich, dass sie keine eigenen Häuser bauen können, sondern immer zum Gott beten, wenn mal was gebaut werden muss...


----------



## Hakke (10. April 2001)

*VERKAUFE BLACK & WHITE !!!*

Verkaufe B&W für 50,-DM
dopeshow@lycos.de


----------



## The_Reticent (10. April 2001)

*AW: 92% ? Unter Garantie zu viel.*

_- Black & White, von vielen in Höhen gelobt, 'gehypet', schon lange vor dem Release als bestes Spiel aller Zeiten bezeichnet.
- 
- Gratulation, Lionheads und EAs Marketingkonzept ist voll und ganz aufgegangen. Zu hunderttausenden stürmen die Geblendeten, die Scheuklappen ganz eng angelegt, in die Läden und kaufen sich das, was das Spiel des Jahrhunderts sein soll.
- 
- Zunächst einmal mein positives Fazit : B&W ist ein gutes Spiel. Das rumspielen mit der Kreatur macht einen Heidenspaß, die Grafik ist ansprechend, Sound und Musik gehören zu den besten in einem Computerspiel.
- 
- Aber abgesehen davon : Das Spiel hat Bugs, und zwar nicht zu knapp. Das Spiel stürzt dauernd ab; wenn man die Musikfiles auf die Festplatte kopiert, geht es wieder. Warum geht das nicht von vornherein. Die Steuerung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Nicht unbeherrschbar, aber gewöhnungsbedürftig. 
- Die Nebenquests sind in der Regel langweilig, teilweise eine furchtbare Fummelei. Wenn man mir sagt : Dann löse sie doch einfach nicht, lautet meine Gegenfrage : Wenn sie langweilig sind und ich sie nicht lösen soll, warum sind sie dann im Spiel ?!?
-   Viel schwerer wiegt allerdings das 'Gameplay'. Die Kreatur ist ohne Zweifel das Herzstück des Spiels, aber was ist außer der Kreatur noch da ? Wer die dritte Welt gespielt hat, wird's wissen : Ein ziemlich durchschnittliches und langwieriges Aufbauspiel (und in diesem Punkt ist 'Die Siedler IV' DEFINITIV besser, und zwar um Längen). Häuslebauen kompliziert gemacht, damit überhaupt etwas zu tun bleibt ? Der Eindruck drängt sich auf. Zudem ist es im weiteren Spielverlauf immer das gleiche. Etwas neues ? In Sachen Aufbau sicherlich nicht.
-   Zudem ist das Spiel, wenn man die Nebenquests konsequent auslässt, sehr schnell durchgespielt. Nun kommen wieder die und sagen : Du musst die Nebenquest ja auch lösen ! (Seltsamerweise sind das die gleichen, die mir auch sagen : Lös die Nebenquests nicht, wenn sie Dir zu langweilig sind). 
-    Mein Fazit, nachdem ich das Spiel nun einmal durchgespielt und ein zweites Mal angespielt habe : Zum Glück ist die Kreatur drin. Gäbe es den Tamagotchieffekt nicht, wäre B&W kaum 50% wert. Eine Wertung von 92% halte ich für absolut überzogen, B&W ist kein Klassiker. Sicher, es spielt sich nett, es gibt viel zu entdecken (Eastereggs in rauhen Mengen), es sieht gut aus und hört sich gut an, aber von einem 'revolutionären' Spielprinzip darf ich mehr erwarten. VIEL mehr. 
-   Eine Wertung im Bereich von 80 - 85 ist meiner Meinung nach realistisch. Über 90% ? Keinesfalls, so ein 'Überhammer' ist Black und White leider nicht.
- 
- Liebe PCGames - Redaktion, ihr habt euch vom 'Hype' voll anstecken lassen und Euren Lesern das gegeben, was sie haben wollten. Aber keine objektive Review. _

Jep, kann dir nur zustimmen. Eigentlich überall - nur nicht am Ende.
PCG hat sich nicht von dem Hype anstecken lassen, sie war tatkräftig beteiligt ihn zu produzieren!


----------



## Nerosch (10. April 2001)

*B&W auf nem 233ziger*

Man mag es ja kaum glauben, doch B&W läuft selbst auf meinem Amd mit 233mhz. Außedem habe ich noch 128 mb Ram und ne Voodoo1 Karte mit 6mb.
Ok ich habe das Spiel auch schon auf einem 500mhz mit TnT2-Karte gespielt, dazwischen liegen welten aber mich störtz nicht.


----------



## Ultimate_Blade (10. April 2001)

*AW: B&W auf nem 233ziger*

_- Man mag es ja kaum glauben, doch B&W läuft selbst auf meinem Amd mit 233mhz. Außedem habe ich noch 128 mb Ram und ne Voodoo1 Karte mit 6mb.
- Ok ich habe das Spiel auch schon auf einem 500mhz mit TnT2-Karte gespielt, dazwischen liegen welten aber mich störtz nicht.
-  _


Heißt dass, ich könnte B&W auf einem Celeron 300 mit V3 3000 und 64 MB Ram noch einigermaßen flüssig spielen, oder kann ich da vor lauter ruckeln nicht mal mehr meine göttliche Hand bewegen????


----------



## Midja1604 (10. April 2001)

Ich freue mich so auf den 16.04.01, weil ich da Geburtstag habe und endlich, endlich dieses geniale Götterspiel bekomme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tototo (10. April 2001)

*AW: VERKAUFE BLACK & WHITE !!!*

_- Verkaufe B&W für 50,-DM
- dopeshow@lycos.de _

kollege, das ist ein guter kurs für ein neues spiel, aber glaube mir (ich habe es auch gekauft), wenn du noch 30 DM bekommst kannst du glücklich sein....soviel ist es mir nämlich nur noch wert


eigentlich schade!

cu 

tototo


----------



## Ouagadougou (10. April 2001)

Da wartet man 1.5 Jahre auf ein Spiel. - Man findet es einfach genial. Du wartest nur noch auf den heiligen August 2000,und... BUMM..."Black&White wird auf den 3. November 2000 verschoben" - 1. November: endlich PCGames, endlich DER Test, und...wieder BUMM..."Black&White wird auf Februar 2001 verschoben" - wieder PCGames, wieder die Hoffnung auf DEN Test, und...(wie sollte es anders sein) BUMM..."Black&White wrid auf den 6.April 2001 verschoben" - Aber jetzt endlich: erste Tests...die geteilte Meinung der Presse ist dir egal...du wartest brav weiter!...4.Apri: dein Bruder meint, dass B&W schon draußen sei, aber du denkst nur: he, der 1.April is schon vorbei, kleiner!...5.April: HE! B&W gibts wirklich schon, aber du hattest deinem Freund ja versprochen mit ihm am Freitag nach der Schule zum Händler pilgern zu gehen(sch$§% Versprechen!)...FREITAG 6.APRIL: ich halte DAS Stück der Begierde in meinen DIESEM Spiel unwürdigen Fingern!...und...es läuft sogar auf meinem Pll350,128MB Ram, 8MB ATI (leider nur 2. Detailstufe)...und...es ist einfach GENIAL,PERFEKT,VOLLKOMMEN. Gut das wars auch schon. tschüss sacht Ouagadougou!


----------



## Seaforce (10. April 2001)

_- Da wartet man 1.5 Jahre auf ein Spiel. - Man findet es einfach genial. Du wartest nur noch auf den heiligen August 2000,und... BUMM..."Black&White wird auf den 3. November 2000 verschoben" - 1. November: endlich PCGames, endlich DER Test, und...wieder BUMM..."Black&White wird auf Februar 2001 verschoben" - wieder PCGames, wieder die Hoffnung auf DEN Test, und...(wie sollte es anders sein) BUMM..."Black&White wrid auf den 6.April 2001 verschoben" - Aber jetzt endlich: erste Tests...die geteilte Meinung der Presse ist dir egal...du wartest brav weiter!...4.Apri: dein Bruder meint, dass B&W schon draußen sei, aber du denkst nur: he, der 1.April is schon vorbei, kleiner!...5.April: HE! B&W gibts wirklich schon, aber du hattest deinem Freund ja versprochen mit ihm am Freitag nach der Schule zum Händler pilgern zu gehen(sch$§% Versprechen!)...FREITAG 6.APRIL: ich halte DAS Stück der Begierde in meinen DIESEM Spiel unwürdigen Fingern!...und...es läuft sogar auf meinem Pll350,128MB Ram, 8MB ATI (leider nur 2. Detailstufe)...und...es ist einfach GENIAL,PERFEKT,VOLLKOMMEN. Gut das wars auch schon. tschüss sacht Ouagadougou!
- 
-  _

Ich freu mich mit dir Ouaga(usw.)! Ich muß leider noch bis zum Sankt Nimmerleinstag warten (bin auf dieses PC Games Abo eingegangen; sch$§e immer noch nix vom Postboten gehört       )    Tschö mit ö  sacht Seaforce!


----------



## Gimpy_Gibbon (10. April 2001)

*AW: 92% ? Unter Garantie zu viel.*

_- Black & White, von vielen in Höhen gelobt, 'gehypet', schon lange vor dem Release als bestes Spiel aller Zeiten bezeichnet.
- 
- Gratulation, Lionheads und EAs Marketingkonzept ist voll und ganz aufgegangen. Zu hunderttausenden stürmen die Geblendeten, die Scheuklappen ganz eng angelegt, in die Läden und kaufen sich das, was das Spiel des Jahrhunderts sein soll.
- 
- Zunächst einmal mein positives Fazit : B&W ist ein gutes Spiel. Das rumspielen mit der Kreatur macht einen Heidenspaß, die Grafik ist ansprechend, Sound und Musik gehören zu den besten in einem Computerspiel.
- 
- Aber abgesehen davon : Das Spiel hat Bugs, und zwar nicht zu knapp. Das Spiel stürzt dauernd ab; wenn man die Musikfiles auf die Festplatte kopiert, geht es wieder. Warum geht das nicht von vornherein. Die Steuerung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Nicht unbeherrschbar, aber gewöhnungsbedürftig. 
- Die Nebenquests sind in der Regel langweilig, teilweise eine furchtbare Fummelei. Wenn man mir sagt : Dann löse sie doch einfach nicht, lautet meine Gegenfrage : Wenn sie langweilig sind und ich sie nicht lösen soll, warum sind sie dann im Spiel ?!?
-   Viel schwerer wiegt allerdings das 'Gameplay'. Die Kreatur ist ohne Zweifel das Herzstück des Spiels, aber was ist außer der Kreatur noch da ? Wer die dritte Welt gespielt hat, wird's wissen : Ein ziemlich durchschnittliches und langwieriges Aufbauspiel (und in diesem Punkt ist 'Die Siedler IV' DEFINITIV besser, und zwar um Längen). Häuslebauen kompliziert gemacht, damit überhaupt etwas zu tun bleibt ? Der Eindruck drängt sich auf. Zudem ist es im weiteren Spielverlauf immer das gleiche. Etwas neues ? In Sachen Aufbau sicherlich nicht.
-   Zudem ist das Spiel, wenn man die Nebenquests konsequent auslässt, sehr schnell durchgespielt. Nun kommen wieder die und sagen : Du musst die Nebenquest ja auch lösen ! (Seltsamerweise sind das die gleichen, die mir auch sagen : Lös die Nebenquests nicht, wenn sie Dir zu langweilig sind). 
-    Mein Fazit, nachdem ich das Spiel nun einmal durchgespielt und ein zweites Mal angespielt habe : Zum Glück ist die Kreatur drin. Gäbe es den Tamagotchieffekt nicht, wäre B&W kaum 50% wert. Eine Wertung von 92% halte ich für absolut überzogen, B&W ist kein Klassiker. Sicher, es spielt sich nett, es gibt viel zu entdecken (Eastereggs in rauhen Mengen), es sieht gut aus und hört sich gut an, aber von einem 'revolutionären' Spielprinzip darf ich mehr erwarten. VIEL mehr. 
-   Eine Wertung im Bereich von 80 - 85 ist meiner Meinung nach realistisch. Über 90% ? Keinesfalls, so ein 'Überhammer' ist Black und White leider nicht.
- 
- Liebe PCGames - Redaktion, ihr habt euch vom 'Hype' voll anstecken lassen und Euren Lesern das gegeben, was sie haben wollten. Aber keine objektive Review. _

Ganz genau! Du hast VOLLKOMMEN recht!!! 

Die PC Games hat hier keinen ehrlichen Testbericht erstattet, sondern sie waren entweder, wie du es schon gesagt hast, geblendet von dem Riesen-'Hype' oder sie haben sich nach einiger Zeit  gedacht: "Das Spiel ist zwar gut, doch SO gut auch wiederum nicht... Was sollen wir denn nun machen? Black & White sollte doch DAS SUPERSPIEL DER SUPERSPIELE, der GOTT unter den Spielen und die Meßlatte alles bisher Dagewesenen sein... Das ist's aber nicht. Hmmm... Naja, wir dürfen die Fans aber jetzt nicht enttäuschen, und wir bieten Black & White daoch auch als Aboprämie an, da können wir ihm doch nicht einr Wertung von "nur" 84% geben..... Naja, was soll's, die Leser glauben ja sowieso, dass das Spiel absolut geial ist, da fällt's bestimmt nicht auf, wenn wir das Spiel überbewerten, im Gegenteil: Unser Test wird also nur eine Bestätigung dessen, was jeder schon weiß: Dass das Spiel einfach herrlich ist..... " Und hopp, da war die Wertung von 92 %, wohlüberlegt, festgelegt. Natürlich hätte die PCG auch sofort dem Spiel 92 anstatt 9* % geben können, doch so war's spannender und die Verkaufszahlen der nächsten PC Games waren durch die auf die en


----------



## Gimpy_Gibbon (10. April 2001)

*AW: 92% ? Unter Garantie zu viel.*

- 
- Ganz genau! Du hast VOLLKOMMEN recht!!! 
- 
- Die PC Games hat hier keinen ehrlichen Testbericht erstattet, sondern sie waren entweder, wie du es schon gesagt hast, geblendet von dem Riesen-'Hype' oder sie haben sich nach einiger Zeit  gedacht: "Das Spiel ist zwar gut, doch SO gut auch wiederum nicht... Was sollen wir denn nun machen? Black & White sollte doch DAS SUPERSPIEL DER SUPERSPIELE, der GOTT unter den Spielen und die Meßlatte alles bisher Dagewesenen sein... Das ist's aber nicht. Hmmm... Naja, wir dürfen die Fans aber jetzt nicht enttäuschen, und wir bieten Black & White daoch auch als Aboprämie an, da können wir ihm doch nicht einr Wertung von "nur" 84% geben..... Naja, was soll's, die Leser glauben ja sowieso, dass das Spiel absolut geial ist, da fällt's bestimmt nicht auf, wenn wir das Spiel überbewerten, im Gegenteil: Unser Test wird also nur eine Bestätigung dessen, was jeder schon weiß: Dass das Spiel einfach herrlich ist..... " Und hopp, da war die Wertung von 92 %, wohlüberlegt, festgelegt. Natürlich hätte die PCG auch sofort dem Spiel 92 anstatt 9* % geben können, doch so war's spannender und die Verkaufszahlen der nächsten PC Games waren durch die auf die en

He, und wo ist der Rest meines ( langen ) Postings? Wurde er geschnitten, weil er zu bissig und PCG-kritisch war??? ( Mehr als 4000 Zeichen waren's nicht... ) 

Auf jedenfall: Gamestar gab die ehrlichere Wertung... Die müssen ja keine 
Aboprämien eines eher mäßig-guten, doch von allen ( die es noch nicht gespielt haben ) als supergut gehandelten Spiels unter die Leute bringen... Perfekte Lockstrategie, PC Games!! Unehrlich ist's, doch was soll's: Es gibt aber Geld, wenn wir den Lesern vorgaukeln, wie GUT das Spiel ist......

Ich habe nichts gegen B&W, es ist auch gut, doch nicht SOOOOO gut eben...

Doch ein lahmes Aufbauspiel, das mit einigen niedlichen Gimmicks gespickt ist und durch eine gute Grafik besticht, ist noch lange kein Superspiel.....


----------



## Hakke (10. April 2001)

*AW: AW: VERKAUFE BLACK & WHITE !!!*

Haste schon recht. bekomme es nicht los

i]- - Verkaufe B&W für 50,-DM
- - dopeshow@lycos.de 
- 
- kollege, das ist ein guter kurs für ein neues spiel, aber glaube mir (ich habe es auch gekauft), wenn du noch 30 DM bekommst kannst du glücklich sein....soviel ist es mir nämlich nur noch wert
- 
- 
- eigentlich schade!
- 
- cu 
- 
- tototo
- 
-  [/i]


----------



## the_dude (11. April 2001)

_- Das Spielchen ist ja ganz nett und schön, aber in solche Begeisterungsstürme hat es mich wirklich nicht versetzt.
- Die Quests sind entweder zum Gähnen: Auf Bodenhöhe ranzoomen und dann Millimeter für Millimeter nach kleinen, weissen Flauschebällchen Ausschau halten. Oder sie lassen einen in Hektik verfallen. Schnell! Rette die Ertrinkenden! Und die dämliche Kreatur (trotz Mitleidsleine) checkt natürlich mal wieder garnix und wirft die Leutchen entweder durch die Gegend oder findet sie nach einigen Sekunden uninteressant... Selbst nach einigem Abschellen und wieder darauf ansetzen, kriegt das Vieh nur einen gerettet. Und! Wie originell! In der zweiten Welt der gleiche Spaß, nur dass diesmal die Kinder nicht am Ertrinken sind, sondern nach Hause gebracht werden sollen.
- Was noch dazu kommt sind die ein oder anderen Bugs:
- 
- Ich habe die Kreatur an der Leine und will sie los schicken. Aber das Vieh bewegt sich nicht und reagiert keine Sekunde auf meine Anweisungen. Erst nach mehrmaligem Abschütteln und Neu anlegen der Leine klappt es wieder.
- Auch als ich es geschafft habe das vorletzte Dorf in der zweiten Welt zu überzeugen: Allgemeine Schmutzverletzung!
- Und dann diese Lade- und Speicherzeiten... Das dauert ja Stunden! (Ächz)
- Die Graphik ist zwar ganz nett, aber nun wirklich nicht der angekündigte Augenschmaus bzw. Meilenstein. Das stufenlose Zoomen bis in die Wolkendecke ist zwar ganz nett, aber meistens ziemlich nutzlos. Anstatt dieses Feature einzubauen, hätten sie lieber die Umgebungstexturen und Figuren besser darstellen sollen.
- Und dann frage ich mich noch, ob das ein Problem mit meiner Graphikkarte ist, oder ob das so Absicht ist:
- Das Wasser sieht irgendwie eckig und total unscharf aus... (Das gleiche hatte ich bei Siedler IV). Meine Graphikkarte ist eine Geforce 2 GTS.
- 
- Ansonsten ist das Teil ein nettes Spielchen für zwischendurch, bietet aber weder die atmosphärische Tiefe und graphische Brillianz eines Gothic oder den Spaßfaktor von Siedler IV (nach neuestem Patch  ) oder Cossacks. Vielleicht einfach das falsche Spiel für mich!? _


----------



## the_dude (11. April 2001)

*AW: 92% ? Unter Garantie zu viel.*

_- Black & White, von vielen in Höhen gelobt, 'gehypet', schon lange vor dem Release als bestes Spiel aller Zeiten bezeichnet.
- 
- Gratulation, Lionheads und EAs Marketingkonzept ist voll und ganz aufgegangen. Zu hunderttausenden stürmen die Geblendeten, die Scheuklappen ganz eng angelegt, in die Läden und kaufen sich das, was das Spiel des Jahrhunderts sein soll.
- 
- Zunächst einmal mein positives Fazit : B&W ist ein gutes Spiel. Das rumspielen mit der Kreatur macht einen Heidenspaß, die Grafik ist ansprechend, Sound und Musik gehören zu den besten in einem Computerspiel.
- 
- Aber abgesehen davon : Das Spiel hat Bugs, und zwar nicht zu knapp. Das Spiel stürzt dauernd ab; wenn man die Musikfiles auf die Festplatte kopiert, geht es wieder. Warum geht das nicht von vornherein. Die Steuerung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Nicht unbeherrschbar, aber gewöhnungsbedürftig. 
- Die Nebenquests sind in der Regel langweilig, teilweise eine furchtbare Fummelei. Wenn man mir sagt : Dann löse sie doch einfach nicht, lautet meine Gegenfrage : Wenn sie langweilig sind und ich sie nicht lösen soll, warum sind sie dann im Spiel ?!?
-   Viel schwerer wiegt allerdings das 'Gameplay'. Die Kreatur ist ohne Zweifel das Herzstück des Spiels, aber was ist außer der Kreatur noch da ? Wer die dritte Welt gespielt hat, wird's wissen : Ein ziemlich durchschnittliches und langwieriges Aufbauspiel (und in diesem Punkt ist 'Die Siedler IV' DEFINITIV besser, und zwar um Längen). Häuslebauen kompliziert gemacht, damit überhaupt etwas zu tun bleibt ? Der Eindruck drängt sich auf. Zudem ist es im weiteren Spielverlauf immer das gleiche. Etwas neues ? In Sachen Aufbau sicherlich nicht.
-   Zudem ist das Spiel, wenn man die Nebenquests konsequent auslässt, sehr schnell durchgespielt. Nun kommen wieder die und sagen : Du musst die Nebenquest ja auch lösen ! (Seltsamerweise sind das die gleichen, die mir auch sagen : Lös die Nebenquests nicht, wenn sie Dir zu langweilig sind). 
-    Mein Fazit, nachdem ich das Spiel nun einmal durchgespielt und ein zweites Mal angespielt habe : Zum Glück ist die Kreatur drin. Gäbe es den Tamagotchieffekt nicht, wäre B&W kaum 50% wert. Eine Wertung von 92% halte ich für absolut überzogen, B&W ist kein Klassiker. Sicher, es spielt sich nett, es gibt viel zu entdecken (Eastereggs in rauhen Mengen), es sieht gut aus und hört sich gut an, aber von einem 'revolutionären' Spielprinzip darf ich mehr erwarten. VIEL mehr. 
-   Eine Wertung im Bereich von 80 - 85 ist meiner Meinung nach realistisch. Über 90% ? Keinesfalls, so ein 'Überhammer' ist Black und White leider nicht.
- 
- Liebe PCGames - Redaktion, ihr habt euch vom 'Hype' voll anstecken lassen und Euren Lesern das gegeben, was sie haben wollten. Aber keine objektive Review. _


----------



## the_dude (11. April 2001)

*AW: 92% ? Unter Garantie zu viel.*

_- - 
- - Ganz genau! Du hast VOLLKOMMEN recht!!! 
- - 
- - Die PC Games hat hier keinen ehrlichen Testbericht erstattet, sondern sie waren entweder, wie du es schon gesagt hast, geblendet von dem Riesen-'Hype' oder sie haben sich nach einiger Zeit  gedacht: "Das Spiel ist zwar gut, doch SO gut auch wiederum nicht... Was sollen wir denn nun machen? Black & White sollte doch DAS SUPERSPIEL DER SUPERSPIELE, der GOTT unter den Spielen und die Meßlatte alles bisher Dagewesenen sein... Das ist's aber nicht. Hmmm... Naja, wir dürfen die Fans aber jetzt nicht enttäuschen, und wir bieten Black & White daoch auch als Aboprämie an, da können wir ihm doch nicht einr Wertung von "nur" 84% geben..... Naja, was soll's, die Leser glauben ja sowieso, dass das Spiel absolut geial ist, da fällt's bestimmt nicht auf, wenn wir das Spiel überbewerten, im Gegenteil: Unser Test wird also nur eine Bestätigung dessen, was jeder schon weiß: Dass das Spiel einfach herrlich ist..... " Und hopp, da war die Wertung von 92 %, wohlüberlegt, festgelegt. Natürlich hätte die PCG auch sofort dem Spiel 92 anstatt 9* % geben können, doch so war's spannender und die Verkaufszahlen der nächsten PC Games waren durch die auf die en
- 
- He, und wo ist der Rest meines ( langen ) Postings? Wurde er geschnitten, weil er zu bissig und PCG-kritisch war??? ( Mehr als 4000 Zeichen waren's nicht... ) 
- 
- Auf jedenfall: Gamestar gab die ehrlichere Wertung... Die müssen ja keine 
- Aboprämien eines eher mäßig-guten, doch von allen ( die es noch nicht gespielt haben ) als supergut gehandelten Spiels unter die Leute bringen... Perfekte Lockstrategie, PC Games!! Unehrlich ist's, doch was soll's: Es gibt aber Geld, wenn wir den Lesern vorgaukeln, wie GUT das Spiel ist......
- 
- Ich habe nichts gegen B&W, es ist auch gut, doch nicht SOOOOO gut eben...
- 
- Doch ein lahmes Aufbauspiel, das mit einigen niedlichen Gimmicks gespickt ist und durch eine gute Grafik besticht, ist noch lange kein Superspiel.....
- 
-  _


----------



## Gloomer (11. April 2001)

*Black & White*

Am 5.4. gekauft. Seitdem jeden Tag bis zu 20 Stunden gespielt (schönes Studentenleben). 
Sollte eigentlich alles sagen, aber ein paar Mängel hat das Spiel doch:
-SCHEISS Zwischenspeichern
-Hakelige Steuerung (wollte eigentlich gut sein, musste aber auf Grund von Fehlmanövern umschwenken )
-Kreatur ist Strohdumm ( trotz 30Min Training mit entsp. Leine kein Anzeichen von Heilungszauber )
-Handbuch ist auch mist, wenn dann soll es alles erklären
-Konfiguration der Grafik zu aufwendig
Na ja, soll reichen....
Am Ende wären mehr Levels und Quests, dafür aber manchmal kürzere Spielzeit angebrachter gewesen. 
Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf B&W2 und die Add-On's


----------



## Taffy (11. April 2001)

*AW: Test - Black & White -einzelspielermodus meiner meinung nach etwas zu einafch*

hm ich frag mich ob du das spiel überhaupt begriffen hast ...... wer dieses Spiel nur 14 stunden spielt und dann schon alle 5 Levels hat, ist selbst schuld. das ist kein ego shooter bei dem man eine garantierte Spiel länge von ca 60 Stunden hat. vieleicht hast du das nicht begriffen. aber du selbst bestimmst, wie schnell man vorwärtskommt. ich kenne viele die schon mehr als 40 h gespielt haben. und immer noch in Level 3 sind... die haben dafür nen Morz Titan.
meine Empfehlung an dich, wenn du dich nicht gedulden kannst bist du bei einem aufbaustrategie spiel fehl am platz. such dir ein anderes Genere. 

Ich denke viele haben einfach das gefühl weil sie schon einmal C&C gegamet haben, wüssen sie nun wie ein aufbaustrategie spiel funktioniert. ist doch quatsch, ich spiele nun sicher schon knapp 10 stunden und ich lerne die steuerung ständig wieder neu kennen. ausserdem gibt es noch den Multiplayer Modus und ich glaube den sollte dich genung fordern.

cu Taffy

_- Natürlich, da ich ein pcgames leser bin, wusste ich wie hoch dieses eingeschätzt wird und habe es mir natürlich bei Erscheinung sofort gekauft. Doch als ich zuvor hörte das Black & White nur 5 Level hat dachte ich das diese auch anspruchsvoll seien und man davon mindestensine zwei Wochen was von hätte. Als das spiel dann kam habe ich es reingelegt, installiert und mir natürlich sofort reingezogen, ich hatte das spiel dann in 3 tagen mit etwa 14 Stunden Spielzeit durch. DAS IST ZU WENIG!!! deswegen fordere ich von den Lionheadstudios ein umfangreiches Add-on. 
- 
- Gruß Tesat _


----------



## rufian (11. April 2001)

Das war so von den Pragramierern gewolt!
Du hast wohl nicht das Handbuch gelesen was?
Wenn man speichert und einen fruhren Spielstan Lad, hat die Kreatur immernoch die gleichen werte!
Viel spaß weiterhin mit B&W
Rufian


----------



## Seaforce (11. April 2001)

*AW: VERKAUFE BLACK & WHITE !!!*

_- Verkaufe B&W für 50,-DM
- dopeshow@lycos.de _
Warum denn das ?? ich würde so ein geniales Game nie verkaufen


----------



## Thunderhawk61 (11. April 2001)

*AW: Test - Black & White -einzelspielermodus meiner meinung nach etwas zu einafch*

_- hm ich frag mich ob du das spiel überhaupt begriffen hast ...... wer dieses Spiel nur 14 stunden spielt und dann schon alle 5 Levels hat, ist selbst schuld. das ist kein ego shooter bei dem man eine garantierte Spiel länge von ca 60 Stunden hat. vieleicht hast du das nicht begriffen. aber du selbst bestimmst, wie schnell man vorwärtskommt. ich kenne viele die schon mehr als 40 h gespielt haben. und immer noch in Level 3 sind... die haben dafür nen Morz Titan.
- meine Empfehlung an dich, wenn du dich nicht gedulden kannst bist du bei einem aufbaustrategie spiel fehl am platz. such dir ein anderes Genere. 
- 
- Ich denke viele haben einfach das gefühl weil sie schon einmal C&C gegamet haben, wüssen sie nun wie ein aufbaustrategie spiel funktioniert. ist doch quatsch, ich spiele nun sicher schon knapp 10 stunden und ich lerne die steuerung ständig wieder neu kennen. ausserdem gibt es noch den Multiplayer Modus und ich glaube den sollte dich genung fordern.
- 
- cu Taffy
- 
_

Ich für meinen Teil habe schon viele Aufbaustrategispiele hinter mir (Siedler 2 - 4), Anno 1602 (sieht die Graphik heute Scheisse aus  ), Knights & Merchants (zwar etwas kampflastiger, aber trotzdem), Die Völker.
Und ich sach Dir eines: Für ein Aufbaustrategiespiel ist in B&W einfach zu wenig drin!
Für ein Kreatur-aufzieh-Spiel ist auch zu wenig drin (s. Creatures 1 - 3). B&W ist eher auf dem Tamagotchi-Level.  (Vorallem das Häufchen-machen  )
Die Neben-"Quests" haben ihren Namen nicht verdient (zu simpel gestrickt).
Bei B&W drängt sich mir immer mehr der Eindruck auf als wäre da wieder der Markt der 10 - 14 jährigen (wie ihn sich zumindest die Marketingmenschen vorstellen) angepeilt worden.
Für mich etwas zu wenig Abwechslung (da boten selbst C&C: Tiberian Sun Missionen mehr Vielfalt - wer spürt hier die Ironie!?)


----------



## TheChicky (11. April 2001)

*AW: VERKAUFE BLACK & WHITE !!!*

--
Mein Rechner:
Prozessor
Intel Pentium 4 1,5 Gigahertz

Arbeitsspeicher
256 MB PC600 RDRAM

Festplatte
40 GB EIDE Festplatte (7.200 UpM,Ultra ATA-100)

Grafikkarte
64 MB nVidia Geforce 2 Ultra 4x AGP

Monitor
Dell M991, 19 
--

Der Wert deines PCs jetzt: 4500 DM
Der Wert deines PCs in 5 Monaten: 2800 DM
Der Wert deines PCs in einem Jahr: 1500 DM
Der Wert in 2 Jahren: Nicht der Rede wert.

Aber Hauptsache den schnellsten und teuersten haben, gell?


----------



## Chapman (11. April 2001)

*AW: Da sind wir nicht alleine!!!*

_- Oooh, wir scheinen wirklich nicht die Einzigen zu sein, hier meine Antwortmail von EA:
- 
- > Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
- > 
- > aufgrund der hohen Anzahl an E-mails die bei uns eingegangen sind können
- wir momentan nicht auf jede E-mail
- > spezifisch antworten. Damit wir jedem Kunden aber schnell weiterhelfen
- können, haben wir die bekanntesten 
- > Probleme und Lösungen in dieser E-mail zusammen gefasst. Sollte Ihr
- Problem hier nicht behandelt werden oder die
- > angegebenen Lösungen nicht helfen, schicken Sie uns bitte eine weiter
- E-mail.
- > 
- > Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis
- > 
- > 
- > Grafikfehler (Texturfehler) sowie Abstürze bei Black&White und ATI(Rage
- 128, Fury etc) Grafikkarten
- > 
- > In diesem Fall reicht meistens eine Installation des aktuellen
- Grafikkarten Treibers.
- > Installieren Sie bitte den aktuellen Treiber passend zu Ihrem Modell von
- der Internetseite
- > www.ati.com .
- > 
Muß ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen? Ich hab zwar B&W noch nicht aber eine ATI Rage 128 Magnum SG AGP (deutsch). Also meine Freundin hat es schon und auf ihrem alten P II (450Mhz oder 500Mhz?) läuft es ohne Probleme, ich hab keine Ahnung welche Grafikkarte sie hat, aber auf jeden Fall eine ziemlich alte. Andererseits hat sie bis jetzt erst maximal eine Stunde am Stück gespielt, also weiß ich nicht ob es nicht doch nach längerer Zeit abstürzt. _


----------



## Master_Blaster (11. April 2001)

*Statistik?*

Frage: Was hat das eigentlich zu bedeuten, wenn man in der Statistik nachsieht, ob die kreatur gewachsen ist(Kreaturenwachstum) und es steht eine negative Zahl, heist des dann das sie geschrumpft ist, oder wie soll ich das verstehen!
Erbitte antwort!


----------



## Master_Blaster (11. April 2001)

*AW: Black & White*

Hey, 
das zwischenspeichern kann man auch abschalten!


----------



## Kiljeadan (11. April 2001)

_- Ich freue mich so auf den 16.04.01, weil ich da Geburtstag habe und endlich, endlich dieses geniale Götterspiel bekomme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! _

wuhaha, gut das vorher Ostern gibt, sonst würd ich elendich verrecken, aber wenne Ostern nicht gäbe hätt ich B&W schon !!?!

Fazit: Scheiss auf Ostern und kraul dir selbst die Eier, ähh ich mein Ostereier !!


----------



## Master_Blaster (11. April 2001)

*AW: 92% ? Unter Garantie zu viel.*

Hey Ihr!
Ihr hab doch total denn kanall! B&W zu hohe wertung? Eher ein paar prozent zu niedrieg(1-2! Nur weil ihr euch nicht mal in ein Spiel reinhängen wollt, sonder so ein Idiotensicheres Spiel braucht, wo die Bewohner, bzw. wo überhaupt alles von selber läuft, braucht ihr euch nicht so über dieses Spiel auslassen! Und das mit dem Kreaturen, und zaubersprüchen beibringen, ihr habt warscheinlich alle denn sau dummen Tiger als Kreatur ausgewählt! Kein wunder das sie so langsam lernt! Vielleicht solltet ihr euch einfach nochmal mit einen von denn anderen Kreaturen befassen! ODER euch ein wenig in das Spiel reinhängen!
Mfg Master_Blaster+B&W Fans


----------



## nachtmeister (12. April 2001)

_- Das Spiel ist echt genial!!! Wenn ich einmal angefangen habe kann ich nicht mehr aufhören!!!!!
- Es wird nie langweillig weil man stehts hunderte von Dingen zu erledigen hat!!
- Hut ab vor Lionhead das sie so ein Spiel ohne Bugs rausbringen konnten!!
- 
- 
- Naquada _

ohne bugs???? schön wäre es. ab und an hängt sich das spiel bei mir völlig auf => reset oder beenden. das wäre noch erträglich, nur: wenn meine kreatur auf einmal und ohne irgendetwas machen zu können irgendwo stehen bleibt und um nichts in der welt zum bewegen gebracht werden kann, dann krieg ich anders die krise.
wohl dem, der offensichtlich davon verschont blieb...


----------



## Miken_72 (12. April 2001)

*AW: Test - Black & White - Mit AMD K6-3 400 spielbar ?*

_- Hast Du es schon einmal mit dem 3DMark 2000 versucht!?


Ich werds versuchen, danke für den Tip !
Das kommt davon, wenn man nicht richtig liest *lol*

Gruß
Miken_


----------



## MajorMo (12. April 2001)

*AW: Da sind wir nicht alleine!!!*

_- - Oooh, wir scheinen wirklich nicht die Einzigen zu sein, hier meine Antwortmail von EA:
- - 
- - > Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
- - > 
- - > aufgrund der hohen Anzahl an E-mails die bei uns eingegangen sind können
- - wir momentan nicht auf jede E-mail
- - > spezifisch antworten. Damit wir jedem Kunden aber schnell weiterhelfen
- - können, haben wir die bekanntesten 
- - > Probleme und Lösungen in dieser E-mail zusammen gefasst. Sollte Ihr
- - Problem hier nicht behandelt werden oder die
- - > angegebenen Lösungen nicht helfen, schicken Sie uns bitte eine weiter
- - E-mail.
- - > 
- - > Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis
- - > 
- - > 
- - > Grafikfehler (Texturfehler) sowie Abstürze bei Black&White und ATI(Rage
- - 128, Fury etc) Grafikkarten
- - > 
- - > In diesem Fall reicht meistens eine Installation des aktuellen
- - Grafikkarten Treibers.
- - > Installieren Sie bitte den aktuellen Treiber passend zu Ihrem Modell von
- - der Internetseite
- - > www.ati.com .
- - > 
- Muß ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen? Ich hab zwar B&W noch nicht aber eine ATI Rage 128 Magnum SG AGP (deutsch). Also meine Freundin hat es schon und auf ihrem alten P II (450Mhz oder 500Mhz?) läuft es ohne Probleme, ich hab keine Ahnung welche Grafikkarte sie hat, aber auf jeden Fall eine ziemlich alte. Andererseits hat sie bis jetzt erst maximal eine Stunde am Stück gespielt, also weiß ich nicht ob es nicht doch nach längerer Zeit abstürzt.  _



-
-Das hört sich ja schon vielversprechend an, wenn deine Freundin schon 1 Std. spielen konnte. Ich konnte es nicht. 
Ich hab mir einen neuen Teiber für meine ATI Rage 128 runtergeladen und jetzt funtioniert das ganze BESSER. Beseitigt ist das alles irgendwie noch nicht, denn mal kann ich durchspielen und mal schmiert er ab. Da weiß ich auch nicht mehr was ich machen soll. Vorsichtshalber hab ich auch Treiber für meine Soundkarte (ESS-SOLO) runtergeladen, aber helfen tut das nicht


----------



## RINCEWIND_GER (12. April 2001)

*AW: VERKAUFE BLACK & WHITE !!!*

_- --
- Mein Rechner:
- Prozessor
- Intel Pentium 4 1,5 Gigahertz
- 
- Arbeitsspeicher
- 256 MB PC600 RDRAM
- 
- Festplatte
- 40 GB EIDE Festplatte (7.200 UpM,Ultra ATA-100)
- 
- Grafikkarte
- 64 MB nVidia Geforce 2 Ultra 4x AGP
- 
- Monitor
- Dell M991, 19 
- --
- 
- Der Wert deines PCs jetzt: 4500 DM
- Der Wert deines PCs in 5 Monaten: 2800 DM
- Der Wert deines PCs in einem Jahr: 1500 DM
- Der Wert in 2 Jahren: Nicht der Rede wert.
- 
- Aber Hauptsache den schnellsten und teuersten haben, gell? _

Wieso den Schnellsten, er hat doch einen Pentium 4? Seit wann ist der denn schnell?


----------



## kdtman (12. April 2001)

*RIVA TNT2*

Test und Guid sehr gut.
Wollte auch nur sagen bei mir läufts auch mit einem P3 450 und RIVA TNT2, 128MB perfekt.


----------



## Chapman (12. April 2001)

*AW: Da sind wir nicht alleine!!!*

- -
- -Das hört sich ja schon vielversprechend an, wenn deine Freundin schon 1 Std. spielen konnte. Ich konnte es nicht. 
- Ich hab mir einen neuen Teiber für meine ATI Rage 128 runtergeladen und jetzt funtioniert das ganze BESSER. Beseitigt ist das alles irgendwie noch nicht, denn mal kann ich durchspielen und mal schmiert er ab. Da weiß ich auch nicht mehr was ich machen soll. Vorsichtshalber hab ich auch Treiber für meine Soundkarte (ESS-SOLO) runtergeladen, aber helfen tut das nicht  [/i]

Hm, sehr interessant, ich dachte der neue Treiber soll alle Probleme beseitigen?
Na ja, heute bekomme ich hoffentlich meine B&W-Version, mal sehen wie es bei mir läuft.


----------



## Mithrandirandarion (12. April 2001)

_- Eigentlich wollte ich in den Osterferien ja fürs Abi lernen, aber dann kam B&W...  tja, schade, Pech gehabt Abi  _


----------



## Yade (12. April 2001)

*Treiberinstallation (Anleitung)-> ALLES  WIRD GUT!!*

Nein, denn mein B/W läuft jetzt einwandfrei nachdem ich noch eine auführlichste Installationsanleitung für die Treiber von ATI bekommen hab. Man muss nämlich auch alle Einträge von früheren Treibern aus der Registry schmeißen... Ich poste hier mal die Mail:

Sehr geehrter Kunde/Sehr geehrte Kundin, 

danke, dass Sie ATI's technischen Kundendienst kontaktiert haben.

Viele Probleme haben oft Ihre Wurzeln in einer fehlerhaften und/oder
ungünstigen System Konfiguration. Im folgenden finden Sie Schritte, die
solche Probleme lösen sollten: 

Die Aktualisierung eines Treibers führt oft zu Lösungen. Die aktuellste
Version findet sich auf dieser Webseite: 

<http://support.ati.com/de/drivers/winme/winme_r128_4137078.html>

Um Installationsprobleme zu vermeiden, folgen Sie bitte den im weiteren
aufgeführten Schritten. 

Zunächst gehen Sie bitte wie folgt vor: 

1.) 

- Klicken Sie auf "Start", "Einstellungen", "Systemsteuerung", "Anzeige".
Dies führt Sie in die Eigenschaften von Anzeige.
- Klicken Sie auf die Registerkarte "Einstellungen" und dort auf die
Schaltfläche "Konfiguration ändern" oder "Erweiterte Einstellungen" (je nach
Windows 9x Version).
- Klicken Sie auf "Grafikkarte ändern"
- Wählen Sie "Eine Liste aller Geräte...anzeigen" 

- Wählen und installieren Sie eine Standard Karte, Standard VGA 

- Starten Sie das System neu. 

2.) 

Nun entfernen Sie bitte alle ATI Treiber und ATI Programme: 

- Klicken Sie bitte auf Start/ Einstellungen/ Systemsteuerung und
doppelklicken Sie auf das Software Ikon. 

- Klicken Sie auf den ATI TREIBER in der Liste der installierten Programme,
dann auf OK 

- Starten Sie das System NICHT neu, sondern , 

- Entfernen Sie die ATI Programme (Multimedia Center / Teletext / DVD
Player, je nachdem) 

- Nun lassen Sie das System neu starten. 

- Nach dem Neustart: 

- Klicken Sie auf Start 

- Klicken Sie auf Datei/Verzeichnis suchen 

- Tippen Sie: ati*.* 

- Nachdem Windows alle ATI Dateien gefunden hat, löschen Sie diese bitte. 

- In den folgenden Schritten seien Sie bitte besonders sorgsam, da Fehler zu
einer fehlerhaften Registry führen können und damit zu
Stabilitaetsproblemen. 

- Klicken Sie auf Start 

- Klicken Sie auf Ausführen 

- Geben Sie: regedit ein und lassen Sie den Befehl ausführen 


- Im Registry Editor öffnen Sie " HKEY_Local_MachineSoftware " und löschen
Sie alle ATI Verzeichnisse. 

- Im Registry Editor öffnen Sie " HKEY_Current_UserSoftware " und löschen
Sie alle ATI Verzeichnisse.  

- Verlassen Sie den Registry Editor und starten Sie das System neu. 

3.) 

Stellen Sie bitte sicher, dass Sie die aktuellsten AGP Treiber für den
Chipsatz Ihres Motherboards installiert haben. 

AGP Treiber sollten von der Homepage Ihres Motherboard/Systemherstellers
erhältlich sein. 

(Bemerkung bzgl. VIA Chipsätzen: Wählen Sie bitte den "Normal Modus" , der
während der Installation der AGP Treiber angeboten wird.) 

4.) 

Stellen Sie bitte ebenfalls sicher, dass Sie Microsofts Direct X 8 oder
neuer installiert haben. 

Sie können die auf Ihrem System installierte DirectX Version überprüfen,
indem Sie auf Start, Ausführen klicken  und  folgendes eingeben:
DXDiag 

und dann auf ok klicken. 

5.) 

Aktivieren Sie bitte die Dekomprimierung der heruntergeladenen Treiberdatei
(WME_W98_R128_4_13_7078.EXE o.ä.), indem Sie den Windows Explorer aufrufen
und doppelt auf die Datei klicken. 

Nachdem die Treiber entpackt sind, erscheint ein farbiger Bildschirm, der
anzeigt, dass nun der automatische ATI Setup gestartet wird. An dieser
Stelle brechen Sie bitte den Vorgang ab. 

6.) 

Nun werden die neuen Treiber installiert: 

- Klicken Sie auf "Start", "Einstellungen", "Systemsteuerung", "Anzeige".
Dies führt Sie in die Eigen


----------



## H2K_Banshee (12. April 2001)

*AW: Test - Black & White - habe nur ich Probleme ???*

Ich habe genau das selbe Problem. UNd EA schon kontaktiert das wir alle das selbe Problem haben ACH wir alle haben AMD Geräte ich habe einen DURON 750.


----------



## MajorMo (13. April 2001)

*AW: Treiberinstallation (Anleitung)-> ALLES  WIRD GUT!!*

_- Nein, denn mein B/W läuft jetzt einwandfrei nachdem ich noch eine auführlichste Installationsanleitung für die Treiber von ATI bekommen hab. Man muss nämlich auch alle Einträge von früheren Treibern aus der Registry schmeißen... Ich poste hier mal die Mail:
- 
- Sehr geehrter Kunde/Sehr geehrte Kundin, 
- 
- danke, dass Sie ATI's technischen Kundendienst kontaktiert haben.
- 
- Viele Probleme haben oft Ihre Wurzeln in einer fehlerhaften und/oder
- ungünstigen System Konfiguration. Im folgenden finden Sie Schritte, die
- solche Probleme lösen sollten: 
- 
- Die Aktualisierung eines Treibers führt oft zu Lösungen. Die aktuellste
- Version findet sich auf dieser Webseite: 
- 
- <http://support.ati.com/de/drivers/winme/winme_r128_4137078.html>
- 
- Um Installationsprobleme zu vermeiden, folgen Sie bitte den im weiteren
- aufgeführten Schritten. 
- 
- Zunächst gehen Sie bitte wie folgt vor: 
- 
- 1.) 
- 
- - Klicken Sie auf "Start", "Einstellungen", "Systemsteuerung", "Anzeige".
- Dies führt Sie in die Eigenschaften von Anzeige.
- - Klicken Sie auf die Registerkarte "Einstellungen" und dort auf die
- Schaltfläche "Konfiguration ändern" oder "Erweiterte Einstellungen" (je nach
- Windows 9x Version).
- - Klicken Sie auf "Grafikkarte ändern"
- - Wählen Sie "Eine Liste aller Geräte...anzeigen" 
- 
- - Wählen und installieren Sie eine Standard Karte, Standard VGA 
- 
- - Starten Sie das System neu. 
- 
- 2.) 
- 
- Nun entfernen Sie bitte alle ATI Treiber und ATI Programme: 
- 
- - Klicken Sie bitte auf Start/ Einstellungen/ Systemsteuerung und
- doppelklicken Sie auf das Software Ikon. 
- 
- - Klicken Sie auf den ATI TREIBER in der Liste der installierten Programme,
- dann auf OK 
- 
- - Starten Sie das System NICHT neu, sondern , 
- 
- - Entfernen Sie die ATI Programme (Multimedia Center / Teletext / DVD
- Player, je nachdem) 
- 
- - Nun lassen Sie das System neu starten. 
- 
- - Nach dem Neustart: 
- 
- - Klicken Sie auf Start 
- 
- - Klicken Sie auf Datei/Verzeichnis suchen 
- 
- - Tippen Sie: ati*.* 
- 
- - Nachdem Windows alle ATI Dateien gefunden hat, löschen Sie diese bitte. 
- 
- - In den folgenden Schritten seien Sie bitte besonders sorgsam, da Fehler zu
- einer fehlerhaften Registry führen können und damit zu
- Stabilitaetsproblemen. 
- 
- - Klicken Sie auf Start 
- 
- - Klicken Sie auf Ausführen 
- 
- - Geben Sie: regedit ein und lassen Sie den Befehl ausführen 
- 
- 
- - Im Registry Editor öffnen Sie " HKEY_Local_MachineSoftware " und löschen
- Sie alle ATI Verzeichnisse. 
- 
- - Im Registry Editor öffnen Sie " HKEY_Current_UserSoftware " und löschen
- Sie alle ATI Verzeichnisse.  
- 
- - Verlassen Sie den Registry Editor und starten Sie das System neu. 
- 
- 3.) 
- 
- Stellen Sie bitte sicher, dass Sie die aktuellsten AGP Treiber für den
- Chipsatz Ihres Motherboards installiert haben. 
- 
- AGP Treiber sollten von der Homepage Ihres Motherboard/Systemherstellers
- erhältlich sein. 
- 
- (Bemerkung bzgl. VIA Chipsätzen: Wählen Sie bitte den "Normal Modus" , der
- während der Installation der AGP Treiber angeboten wird.) 
- 
- 4.) 
- 
- Stellen Sie bitte ebenfalls sicher, dass Sie Microsofts Direct X 8 oder
- neuer installiert haben. 
- 
- Sie können die auf Ihrem System installierte DirectX Version überprüfen,
- indem Sie auf Start, Ausführen klicken  und  folgendes eingeben:
- DXDiag 
- 
- und dann auf ok klicken. 
- 
- 5.) 
- 
- Aktivieren Sie bitte die Dekomprimierung der heruntergeladenen Treiberdatei
- (WME_W98_R128_4_13_7078.EXE o.ä.), indem Sie den Windows Explorer aufrufen
- und doppelt auf die Datei klicken. 
- 
- Nachdem die Treiber entpackt sind, erscheint ein farbiger Bildschirm, der
- anzeigt, dass nun der automatische ATI Setup gestartet wird. An dieser
- Stelle brechen S_


----------



## MajorMo (13. April 2001)

*AW: Treiberinstallation (Anleitung)-> ALLES  WIRD GUT!!*

mmh, da hat er was weggelassen 

  Thnx, ich werds gleich mal versuchen.


----------



## MajorMo (13. April 2001)

*AW: Hat sich Euch jemals der Gedanke aufgedrängt...*

_- 
- ..., dass man bei der Kreaturen-Aufzucht eigentlich nichts anderes macht als Pokémons von der Größe eines Wolkenkratzers aufzuziehen, um sie dann gegen die Geschöpfe anderer Pokémon-, äh, Monstertrainer antreten zu lassen? - Soll keine Kritik sein. Ich weiss allerdings auch, wie allergisch die meisten hier auf Pikachu&Co. reagiert haben, das gleiche Prinzip aber plötzlich vergöttert wird.  Überspitzt formuliert: Ist euch das Kraulen eines Affen nicht viel zu "uncool" und "Nintendo-like"? 
- 
- *grü*
- Spider
- 
-  _

-
-
-stimmt eigendlich, ich hasse pokémons.
aber dazu muss ich sagen, das mir eigendlich nicht unbedingt das spielen mit der Kreatur, sondern der Rest interessiert. Die Kreatur ist zwar 'n netter Kolege, der einem die ein oder andere Arbeit abnimmt, aber das erziehen macht ist nicht so toll.
cya


----------



## Pala (13. April 2001)

*Wo kann man sich anmelden??*

Ich wollte mit meiner Kreatur mal in Netz aber er will einen Login + PW aber wo bekomm ich diesen bitte? Wäre nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte 

Gruss Pala


----------



## Flak (13. April 2001)

*AW: Wo kann man sich anmelden??*

_- Ich wollte mit meiner Kreatur mal in Netz aber er will einen Login + PW aber wo bekomm ich diesen bitte? Wäre nett wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte 

Meld dich einfach bei www.bwgame.com an...
steht übrigens auch in der readme_


----------



## piscatores (13. April 2001)

Also, 
1. Die Bugs sind ja eine Katastrophe (Menschen versinken auf dem Land, Kreatur bewegt sich nicht mehr, Schattenfehler usw.) Wer behauptet das Spiel habe keine Bugs, lebt irgend wo auf dem Mond....... 
2. Trotzdem, das Spiel macht total süchtig. Die Grafik ist traumhaft, der Sound ist gut und die Kreatur und die Gläubigen sind himmlisch.... 

Wer keine starken Nerven hat, sollte das Spiel aber trotzdem nicht spielen. Also pc 92% ist eine zu hoche Bewertung.....


----------



## Discotizer (13. April 2001)

*AW: 92% ? Unter Garantie zu viel.*

Dem stimme ich vollends zu. Das Spiel wurde seit über einem Jahr in jeder
Publikation in den höchsten tönen gelobt und als die zukunft der Computerspiele
hingestellt worden. Aber ist es das wirklich ?
Das Aufbauen einer Siedlung hat keine Features die man nicht schon in anderen PC-Spielen gesehen hat. 
Die Quests sind viel zu einfach und haben nur den vorteil sie auf verschiedene Weisen zu lösen die aber auch nicht wirklich grossartig vielfältig sind. Und solche Features gab es auch schon in anderen PC Spiele wie z.b. Deus Ex.
Die Aufzucht der Kreatur erinnert tatsächlich ein wenig an die Pokemons ist aber weitaus vielfältiger ausgefallen. Wer aber gerne mit einer KI rumspielt der
sollte vielleicht doch lieber zu Creatures greifen.
Dafür ist das Spiel auf technischer Seite sehr gut ausgefallen, Steuerung, Grafik und Sound sind hervoragend gelungen.
Und in Sachen Bugs muss ich Lionhead auch ein grosses Lob aussprechen wenn man B&W mit anderen Spielen vergleicht.
Im grossen und ganzen ist B&W ein gutes Spiel aber nicht der Überflieger zu dem es gemacht wurde.


----------



## CHRISToff (13. April 2001)

Leider bin ich selbst noch nicht im Besitz von BLACK&WHITE aber ich habe bei meinem Freund schon gezockt. Zwei Sachen sind mir dabei aufgefallen:
1. Obwohl er einen alterschwachen Pentium II besitzt und eine genauso schlimme Grafikkarte läuft B&W absolut flüssig. (*freu*)
2. Bei ihm sind noch nie irgenwelche Bugs aufgetaucht. (*nochmehrfreu*)


----------



## larifaripicknick (13. April 2001)

*AW: VERKAUFE BLACK & WHITE !!!*

_- - --
- - Mein Rechner:
- - Prozessor
- - Intel Pentium 4 1,5 Gigahertz
- - 
- - Arbeitsspeicher
- - 256 MB PC600 RDRAM
- - 
- - Festplatte
- - 40 GB EIDE Festplatte (7.200 UpM,Ultra ATA-100)
- - 
- - Grafikkarte
- - 64 MB nVidia Geforce 2 Ultra 4x AGP
- - 
- - Monitor
- - Dell M991, 19 
- - --
- - 
- - Der Wert deines PCs jetzt: 4500 DM
- - Der Wert deines PCs in 5 Monaten: 2800 DM
- - Der Wert deines PCs in einem Jahr: 1500 DM
- - Der Wert in 2 Jahren: Nicht der Rede wert.
- - 
- - Aber Hauptsache den schnellsten und teuersten haben, gell? 
- 
- Wieso den Schnellsten, er hat doch einen Pentium 4? Seit wann ist der denn schnell? 
-  _

Okay, aber teuer isser...
Manchmal ist das teuerste halt nich das beste, was Intel?


----------



## larifaripicknick (13. April 2001)

*AW: B&W auf nem 233ziger*

_- Man mag es ja kaum glauben, doch B&W läuft selbst auf meinem Amd mit 233mhz. Außedem habe ich noch 128 mb Ram und ne Voodoo1 Karte mit 6mb.
- Ok ich habe das Spiel auch schon auf einem 500mhz mit TnT2-Karte gespielt, dazwischen liegen welten aber mich störtz nicht.
-  _

In welchen Level biste denn?
Meine 500 Gläubigen in Level 2 machen meinem PII 400 + TNT2 Ultra ganz gehörig zu schaffen. Glaub mir, du wirst nicht die Geduld haben, das Spiel auf DER kiste durchzuruckeln...


----------



## Blackheart (14. April 2001)

*B&W nur ein Abklatsch*

So, jetzt muss ich mal meine Meinung los werden. Ich will vorab sagen, daß das Spiel nicht schlecht ist, besonders die Grafik weiß zu bestechen (die Clippingfehler weniger), ABER daß es derart von der PC-Games und anderen Magazinen gepuscht wurde verstehe ich nicht ganz, hat Peter Molyneux Geld dafür gezahlt? (...) 

B&W ist nichts weiteres als ein Mix aus Populous 3 + Tamagotchi. Immer wenn ich B&W spiele denke ich, ich würde Populous spielen und beim "Erziehen" meiner Kreatur denke ich andauernd an Tamagotchis. Für einige sehr beschränkte Menschen (oder Kinder) mag das zu Begeisterungsstürmen hinreissen, für mich ist das nur ein warmer Aufguss ohne Tiefgang. Leider versucht man durch die Gestik der Kreatur dem Spieler eine Intelligenz vorzugaukeln, die überhaupt nicht vorhanden ist. Warum ausgerechnet die bisher kompetenten PCG-Redakteure das Spiel derart loben ist mir ein Rätsel. 

Nachdem ich die ganzen push Artikel in der PCG gelesen habe dachte ich schon das Spiel sei sehr komplex, aber weit gefehlt, das Spiel ist so durchschaubar wie jedes andere, besonders wenn man eben schon Pop. 3 gewöhnt ist. Besonders störend ist das langweilige Aufbauen des Dorfes und die Nebenquests, die man im Grunde auch hätte weglassen können. Teilweise ist die Kreatur teilweise wirklich dumm wie Stroh. Natürlich ist die Manipulation der Umwelt usw. schon ganz nett, aber halt eben auch nur sehr begrenzt und teilweise (wie das ganze Spiel) mit Bugs behaftet.

Schade, ich hätte mir nach dem Megapush des Jahrhunderts (viel) mehr erwartet, ich hoffe die PCG-Redakteure lassen sich zu solchen Lobeshymnen nicht mehr hinreissen. Zumindest warte ich jetzt das nächste Mal auf die Kritiken bzw. die Demo zum Spiel.

Gruß

Blackheart


----------



## Blackheart (14. April 2001)

*Tamagotchi lässt grüßen!*

- Eigentlich nicht. Die Pokémons kann man nur gegeneinander antreten lassen, dadurch bekommen sie erfahrungspunkte (oder was auch immer) und lernen neue Attacken. Die Kreaturen in Black & White kann man am ehesten mit denen aus Creatures vergleichen; sie haben eine eigene Persönlichkeit und man muss sie sozusagen "erziehen"

Den Kreaturen in B&W eine eigene Persönlichkeit zuzusprechen grenzt schon fast an Lächerlichkeit. Auch die KI ist nicht gerade "göttlich". Wenn die gegnerische Kreatur immer und immer wieder zur gleichen Stelle rennt und dort jedesmal von deiner Kreatur vermöbelt wird, wo ist das bitte die Persönlichkeit oder die KI? *lol*


----------



## Blackheart (14. April 2001)

_- - Ich finde Black&White auch total gut. 
- - Ich finde das Spiel kann man mit keinem anderen vergleichen. Es kein(!) kemix aus anderen sachen. Man sollte B&W nicht in eine herkömmliche genreschublade stecken, ich finde es bildet für sich ein völlig neues.
- -  
- 
- Schon mal Populous und Creatures gespielt!? Das ganze zusammen gewürfelt und noch ein paar Puzzlespiele aus einer beliebigen Windows-Spielesammlung und Du hast Black & White. (Nur bei Creatures kamen mir die Viecher nicht annährend so behämmert vor  ) _

Ich persönlich finde den Vergleich Populous 3 + Tamagotchi auch sehr treffend. Der Push des Jahrhunderts ist nichts weiteres als ein billiger Abklatsch aus mehreren Spielen, sehr toll.


----------



## Thunderhawk61 (14. April 2001)

*AW: B&W nur ein Abklatsch*

_- 
- Schade, ich hätte mir nach dem Megapush des Jahrhunderts (viel) mehr erwartet, ich hoffe die PCG-Redakteure lassen sich zu solchen Lobeshymnen nicht mehr hinreissen. Zumindest warte ich jetzt das nächste Mal auf die Kritiken bzw. die Demo zum Spiel.
- 
- Gruß
- 
- Blackheart _

Ich erinnere mich noch an ein gewisses RTS, dass ebenfalls mit Vorschusslorbeeren bedacht wurde, obwohl davon auch nie viel zu sehen war. Der Name!? C&C: Tiberian Sun... Das Spiel gehört ebenfalls zu den "Hype"-Enttäuschungen in der PC Games Historie. Als das Game rauskam fehlten praktisch alle groß angekündigten Features, die es wirklich vom Rest abgehoben hätten.
Bei B&W habe ich allerdings den Eindruck - da die Entwicklung des Spieles ja ständig mit verfolgt werden konnte - dass dem Spiel Features angedichtet bzw. in den Himmel gelobt wurden, die überhaupt nicht da waren.


----------



## Blackheart (14. April 2001)

*AW: B&W nur ein Abklatsch*

- Ich erinnere mich noch an ein gewisses RTS, dass ebenfalls mit Vorschusslorbeeren bedacht wurde, obwohl davon auch nie viel zu sehen war. Der Name!? C&C: Tiberian Sun... Das Spiel gehört ebenfalls zu den "Hype"-Enttäuschungen in der PC Games Historie. Als das Game rauskam fehlten praktisch alle groß angekündigten Features, die es wirklich vom Rest abgehoben hätten.
- Bei B&W habe ich allerdings den Eindruck - da die Entwicklung des Spieles ja ständig mit verfolgt werden konnte - dass dem Spiel Features angedichtet bzw. in den Himmel gelobt wurden, die überhaupt nicht da waren. [/i]

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## Fireman_1977 (14. April 2001)

wow. mehr kann man zu dem spiel kaum sagen, allerdings sind mit doch ein paar kleinere fehler aufgefallen, oder sagen wir nicht unbedingt fehler im form von bugs, eher sachen die ich etwas ärgerlich finde:
- warum wird mir angezeigt das meine leute zu 60% Nahrung verlangen obwohl das lagerhaus fast überläuft, während in einem anderem dorf, das genau so groß ist und das lagerhaus recht lehr ist keiner mehr nahrung haben will?
- die kämpfe der keratruren nehmen viel zeit in anspruch, was okay ist, wenn die leute beim "gottesdienst" nicht soviel essen würden, überhaupt, sind die menschen sehr hungrig, achte ich auf den kampf meiner kreatur, verhugnern also meine gläubigen, und ich werde vom guten zum bösen gott ohne etwas darfür zukönnen
- gläubige verstecken sich in meinem tempel und ich bekomme sie mit der hand nicht raus, also habe ich einen riesigen felsen vor den eingang des versteckes getan als sie sich was zu essen getan haben, aber die sind anscheinend mächtiger als ich, den sie können einfach durch den felsen gehen
- überhaupt ist mir aufgefallen das die menschen recht viel essen ob nun beim gebt oder so ( aber ich glaube das sagte ich schon  )
ja das waren so die negativen sachen die mit aufegefallen waren. alles in allem ist b&w aber ein super spiel und hat seine hohe wertung verdient.


----------



## Master_Blaster (15. April 2001)

Ich bin absolut deiner Meinung, ich persönlich habe noch keine großen bugs gefunden! Kleine Fehler, kann man meiner meinung nach nie vermeiden, aber wie wärs mal mit warten, auf was...? Na warscheinlich auf einen Patch!
Naja, B&W ist für mich trotzdem noch das überspiel!
Schönen gruß an die Black&White Fans!!!


----------



## Yade (15. April 2001)

*Die Kreatur: Und sie bewegt sich doch!*

Aber zu dem Bug, über den sich hier viele beschweren: 
Wenn die Kreatur mal wieder  wegen eines Bugs dumm rumsteht und nichts tut: Einfach in den Bestiarium Raum gehen, danach gehts wieder...
Viel Spaß ;-p


----------



## JjB (15. April 2001)

Stimmt. B&W hat wircklich eine Menge BUGs. Bei mir ist das Charactermanagement verbugt. Der Affe ist gut, sieht aber böse aus und besitzt auch negative Statistikwerte. Als Test habe ich dem Vieh einen Liebestrank gegeben. Daraufhin demolierte es das halbe Dorf(mit psychedelischem Outfit). Mit dem Agressionstrank(zwei g`s?) heilte es das halbe Dorf. Für einen solchen BUG, welcher einen der wichtigsten Funktionen des Spiels nicht richtig darstellt gehört bis zum erscheinen einen Patches eine Abwertung. Genau wie bei den anderen Games.
CUIHA 

jjb


----------



## StormCaster (15. April 2001)

*Weg mit dem Award! (AW: 92% ? Unter Garantie zu viel.)*

Dem ist eigentlich kaum mehr etwas hinzuzufügen. Du hast völlig Recht!

Am Anfang hat mir das Spiel auch Spaß gemacht. Die Kreatur erziehen, die Gegend erkunden etc. Jetzt bin ich in Land 5 und mir hängt B&W ziemlich zum Hals raus. Dieses angebliche so geniale Spiel, daß in den Previews als das 'beste Spiel aller Zeiten gehandelt wurde', entpuppt sich als netter Popolous-Remake mit eingebautem Tamagotchi, der wegen den immer gleichen Spielaufgabe (Dörfer aufpeppeln) keine Langzeitmotivation bietet. Von Komplexität und einem 'revolutionaären Spielprinzip' kann wirklich nicht die Rede sein.

Ärgerlich finde ich - an die 99 Mark will ich gar nicht denken - die miese Berichterstattung seitens der PC Games. Wenn ich da in Florian Stangls Statement in der 05/01 lese, indem steht "Wer Black & White nicht mag, hat ein Problem mit seinem Hobby.", dann frage ich mich ernsthaft, ob das ein später April-Scherz sein soll, oder ob die PCG unfähig ist ein Spiel *richtig* zu testen und stattdessen mit Sternchen in den Augen versucht ein mittelmäßiges Spiel gut zureden. Objektiv betrachtet ist das Spiel nämlich echt keine 9x% wert.

Weg mit dem Award!

StormCaster


----------



## MajorMo (16. April 2001)

*AW: Statistik?*

Ja, voll dumm irgendwie...
Ich habe auch keine Ahnung was es damit auf sich hat.

cya


----------



## vwenk (16. April 2001)

*Langsam ?*

Hallo Zusammen,

Haben noch andere Spieler Probleme mit der Speichern/Laden Funktion ? Bei mir dauert es jedes Mal rund 3-4 min bis der Speielstand gespeichert oder geladen ist.

Ansonsten würde ich B&W allenfalls als durchschnittlich bewerten, weil nach einiger Zeit doch etwas langweilig.

Mit den schon genannten Bugs Spielspass: 25%
Sorry.

Gruss Volker


----------



## vwenk (16. April 2001)

*Neue Fehler*

Hi Nochmals,

Weiss Jemand eine Hilfe für folgenden Bug:

Jedesmal wenn ich ordnungsgemäss beendetes Spiel wieder aufrufe, fängt das Spiel von vorne an mit Intro und Tutorial etc. Erst nachdem der Tempel gebaut wird kann ich den alten Spielstand laden.
??
Gruss Volker


----------



## the_dude (16. April 2001)

*AW: Weg mit dem Award! (AW: 92% ? Unter Garantie zu viel.)*

_- Dem ist eigentlich kaum mehr etwas hinzuzufügen. Du hast völlig Recht!
- 
- Am Anfang hat mir das Spiel auch Spaß gemacht. Die Kreatur erziehen, die Gegend erkunden etc. Jetzt bin ich in Land 5 und mir hängt B&W ziemlich zum Hals raus. Dieses angebliche so geniale Spiel, daß in den Previews als das 'beste Spiel aller Zeiten gehandelt wurde', entpuppt sich als netter Popolous-Remake mit eingebautem Tamagotchi, der wegen den immer gleichen Spielaufgabe (Dörfer aufpeppeln) keine Langzeitmotivation bietet. Von Komplexität und einem 'revolutionaären Spielprinzip' kann wirklich nicht die Rede sein.
- 
- Ärgerlich finde ich - an die 99 Mark will ich gar nicht denken - die miese Berichterstattung seitens der PC Games. Wenn ich da in Florian Stangls Statement in der 05/01 lese, indem steht "Wer Black & White nicht mag, hat ein Problem mit seinem Hobby.", dann frage ich mich ernsthaft, ob das ein später April-Scherz sein soll, oder ob die PCG unfähig ist ein Spiel *richtig* zu testen und stattdessen mit Sternchen in den Augen versucht ein mittelmäßiges Spiel gut zureden. Objektiv betrachtet ist das Spiel nämlich echt keine 9x% wert.
- 
- Weg mit dem Award!
- 
- StormCaster
-  _


----------



## F11182 (17. April 2001)

*Das Spiel ruft meinen Namen!!!*

Das Spiel ruft meinen Namen!!!
Also erst dachte ich, ich bilde mir das ein, aber es ist schon 3 mal passiert.
Eine dunkle Stimme ruft im Spiel meinen Namen !!!
Echt geil das die sowas mit eingebaut haben! 
Ist euch das auch schon passiert??
Mir ist es im Land 3 passiert als ich in der Nähe von Lethys Grenze war.
Ruft Lethys da meinen Namen oder wer ist das?!


----------



## SirTerror (17. April 2001)

*So ein scheiß es funktioniert gar nicht gut*


----------



## Ultimate_Blade (17. April 2001)

*AW: VERKAUFE BLACK & WHITE !!!*

_- - - --
- - - Mein Rechner:
- - - Prozessor
- - - Intel Pentium 4 1,5 Gigahertz
- - - 
- - - Arbeitsspeicher
- - - 256 MB PC600 RDRAM
- - - 
- - - Festplatte
- - - 40 GB EIDE Festplatte (7.200 UpM,Ultra ATA-100)
- - - 
- - - Grafikkarte
- - - 64 MB nVidia Geforce 2 Ultra 4x AGP
- - - 
- - - Monitor
- - - Dell M991, 19 
- - - --
- - - 
- - - Der Wert deines PCs jetzt: 4500 DM
- - - Der Wert deines PCs in 5 Monaten: 2800 DM
- - - Der Wert deines PCs in einem Jahr: 1500 DM
- - - Der Wert in 2 Jahren: Nicht der Rede wert.
- - - 
- - - Aber Hauptsache den schnellsten und teuersten haben, gell? 
- - 
- - Wieso den Schnellsten, er hat doch einen Pentium 4? Seit wann ist der denn schnell? 
- -  
- 
- Okay, aber teuer isser...
- Manchmal ist das teuerste halt nich das beste, was Intel? _


----------



## Ultimate_Blade (17. April 2001)

*Patch in Aussicht?*

Bug hin, bug her, ich will einen Patch! Weiß einer ob´s denn bald nen Patch geben wird oder muss ich mich noch weiter mit solchen Bugs ärgern! obwohl, das müsste dann schon ein Megapatch sein
ok, B&W hat zwar macken aber wenn´s mal wieder richtig funktioniert, dann aber richtig!   Habt ihr die Wertung vom Gamestar gesehen [keine Werbung] Die is genau richtig finde ich!!! 

So long.............................


----------



## Moosmutzel (17. April 2001)

*AW: Test - Black & White -einzelspielermodus meiner meinung nach etwas zu einafch*

- Ich für meinen Teil habe schon viele Aufbaustrategispiele hinter mir (Siedler 2 - 4), Anno 1602 (sieht die Graphik heute Scheisse aus  ), Knights & Merchants (zwar etwas kampflastiger, aber trotzdem), Die Völker.
- Und ich sach Dir eines: Für ein Aufbaustrategiespiel ist in B&W einfach zu wenig drin!
- Für ein Kreatur-aufzieh-Spiel ist auch zu wenig drin (s. Creatures 1 - 3). B&W ist eher auf dem Tamagotchi-Level.  (Vorallem das Häufchen-machen  )
- Die Neben-"Quests" haben ihren Namen nicht verdient (zu simpel gestrickt).
- Bei B&W drängt sich mir immer mehr der Eindruck auf als wäre da wieder der Markt der 10 - 14 jährigen (wie ihn sich zumindest die Marketingmenschen vorstellen) angepeilt worden.
- Für mich etwas zu wenig Abwechslung (da boten selbst C&C: Tiberian Sun Missionen mehr Vielfalt - wer spürt hier die Ironie!?)  [/i]

dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. aufbau? strategie? wo denn bitte? etwa der langweilige aufbau der "hütten" im dorf? und was bitte kann man denn schon strategisch gross tun? die kreatur streicheln oder schlagen, damit sie gut oder böse wird, tolle strategische möglichkeiten
ich bin megamässig enttäuscht von diesem spiel. es ist einfach nur langweilig auf dauer. keinerlei langzeitmotivation. oh ja, ich bin anfällig für spielsüchte aber dieses, no chance.
die grafik, die hochgelobte, find ich auch nicht so toll...alles öde und grau in grau. die düstere musik schlägt mit der zeit auf's gemüt und diese rumgetanze in den kultstätten ist einfach nur affig. nur die kreaturen sind grafisch gelungen imho.
dann kommt für mich noch dazu, dass sich das game mit vorliebe beim laden aufhängt. dann heisst es, diese ewig lange einführung ununterbrechbar, unüberspringbar durchziehen zu müssen. ist doch schwachsinn. will ich mal ne andre kreatur nehmen, muss ich dass dann auch wieder. ja, und dann hat man den ersten tempel und kann theoretisch nen stand zum laden auswählen...nur wenn der sich auch wieder aufhängt, tja, dann stehst wieder dort...am anfang...
kurz und gut: die 99,- dm hätte ich auch gleich aus dem fenster werfen können. da hätte sich vielleicht noch jemand andres drüber gefreut


----------



## StormCaster (18. April 2001)

*AW: AW: VERKAUFE BLACK & WHITE !!!*

Ich hab' noch 40 DM für gekriegt. Wenigstens etwas...


----------



## Terror_Lord (18. April 2001)

*Probs mit sound und music*

Ehhrrm, I have a big problem with the sound and music and i need help to solve this prob.If I disable sound and mustic in B&W , I can play it but if i enable it , my PC crashes after the first Black&White screen after i started B&W.I have a Soundblaster 128/64V and I have downloaded the latest drivers and I have reinstalled B&W but nothing changed.
B&W is cuul without sound but I think it would be much better with sound.PLEAZZZZZE HELP ME!!!
Backround Informations:
CPU: AMD K6-2 450      Voodoo3 2000     
256MB Ram 100MHZ     Unknown Mainbord LOLOLOL
Sidewinder Gamevoice    56k Modem
Sorry that i write in english , but i need HELP from everybody!


----------



## Heinz11 (18. April 2001)

_- Stimmt. B&W hat wircklich eine Menge BUGs. Bei mir ist das Charactermanagement verbugt. Der Affe ist gut, sieht aber böse aus und besitzt auch negative Statistikwerte. Als Test habe ich dem Vieh einen Liebestrank gegeben. Daraufhin demolierte es das halbe Dorf(mit psychedelischem Outfit). Mit dem Agressionstrank(zwei g`s?) heilte es das halbe Dorf. Für einen solchen BUG, welcher einen der wichtigsten Funktionen des Spiels nicht richtig darstellt gehört bis zum erscheinen einen Patches eine Abwertung. Genau wie bei den anderen Games.
- CUIHA 
- 
- jjb
- 
-  _


----------



## Heinz11 (18. April 2001)

_- - Stimmt. B&W hat wircklich eine Menge BUGs. Bei mir ist das Charactermanagement verbugt. Der Affe ist gut, sieht aber böse aus und besitzt auch negative Statistikwerte. Als Test habe ich dem Vieh einen Liebestrank gegeben. Daraufhin demolierte es das halbe Dorf(mit psychedelischem Outfit). Mit dem Agressionstrank(zwei g`s?) heilte es das halbe Dorf. Für einen solchen BUG, welcher einen der wichtigsten Funktionen des Spiels nicht richtig darstellt gehört bis zum erscheinen einen Patches eine Abwertung. Genau wie bei den anderen Games.
- - CUIHA 
- - 
- - jjb
- - 
- -  
- 
-  _


----------



## Heinz11 (18. April 2001)

_- Das Spielchen ist ja ganz nett und schön, aber in solche Begeisterungsstürme hat es mich wirklich nicht versetzt.
- Die Quests sind entweder zum Gähnen: Auf Bodenhöhe ranzoomen und dann Millimeter für Millimeter nach kleinen, weissen Flauschebällchen Ausschau halten. Oder sie lassen einen in Hektik verfallen. Schnell! Rette die Ertrinkenden! Und die dämliche Kreatur (trotz Mitleidsleine) checkt natürlich mal wieder garnix und wirft die Leutchen entweder durch die Gegend oder findet sie nach einigen Sekunden uninteressant... Selbst nach einigem Abschellen und wieder darauf ansetzen, kriegt das Vieh nur einen gerettet. Und! Wie originell! In der zweiten Welt der gleiche Spaß, nur dass diesmal die Kinder nicht am Ertrinken sind, sondern nach Hause gebracht werden sollen.
- Was noch dazu kommt sind die ein oder anderen Bugs:
- 
- Ich habe die Kreatur an der Leine und will sie los schicken. Aber das Vieh bewegt sich nicht und reagiert keine Sekunde auf meine Anweisungen. Erst nach mehrmaligem Abschütteln und Neu anlegen der Leine klappt es wieder.
- Auch als ich es geschafft habe das vorletzte Dorf in der zweiten Welt zu überzeugen: Allgemeine Schmutzverletzung!
- Und dann diese Lade- und Speicherzeiten... Das dauert ja Stunden! (Ächz)
- Die Graphik ist zwar ganz nett, aber nun wirklich nicht der angekündigte Augenschmaus bzw. Meilenstein. Das stufenlose Zoomen bis in die Wolkendecke ist zwar ganz nett, aber meistens ziemlich nutzlos. Anstatt dieses Feature einzubauen, hätten sie lieber die Umgebungstexturen und Figuren besser darstellen sollen.
- Und dann frage ich mich noch, ob das ein Problem mit meiner Graphikkarte ist, oder ob das so Absicht ist:
- Das Wasser sieht irgendwie eckig und total unscharf aus... (Das gleiche hatte ich bei Siedler IV). Meine Graphikkarte ist eine Geforce 2 GTS.
- 
- Ansonsten ist das Teil ein nettes Spielchen für zwischendurch, bietet aber weder die atmosphärische Tiefe und graphische Brillianz eines Gothic oder den Spaßfaktor von Siedler IV (nach neuestem Patch  ) oder Cossacks. Vielleicht einfach das falsche Spiel für mich!? _


----------



## Xantos (20. April 2001)

_- Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. 
- 
- ( Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?article_id=6840 ) _

Ich glaube ich gebe im Jahr viel Geld für mein Hobby Pc-Spiele aus,
aber B&W ist so ziemlich das langweiligste und vor allem nervigste Spiel,
das ich je auf Festplatte hatte!Grafik,naja...Steuerung,gehtso..gameplay,
hualp......zum Glück hab ich mir vorher Gothic gekauft..und wenn ichs
zum dritten mal durchspiele ist es immer noch interessanter wie B&W,
(nach dem 3.Land von der Festplatte geschmissen!!!).
Auch wenn ich mir hier jede Menge Buh-Kommentare einfange.....aber
das ist und war absolut und auf gar keinen Fall diese Hype wert,schade!!!!


----------



## Xantos (20. April 2001)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,6840


----------



## Loele (20. April 2001)

*AW: 92% ? Unter Garantie zu viel.*

Du hast völlig unrecht.
Ich habe einen Pentium 2 mit 350 Mhz, 64 MB RAund eine 8 MB Grafikkarte.
Das sind gerade noch die minimalsten Anforderungen und ich hatte noch nie Probleme beim spielen von Black & White.
Vielleicht hast du auch nur einen "Scheiss Computer".


----------



## Lenzlenz (20. April 2001)

_- B&W ist nicht so gut!Ich begründe das mit dem fehlenden Spielspass.Man kann zwar fast alles benutzen/verändern - TOLL!Grafik ist auch gut,aber was bringt es?Die Kreatur ist sau dumm,isst immer Menschen(Trotz das ich sie halbtot prügele)und macht Häuser kaputt.Die Quest sind lahm.Spielspass vielleicht 50%.MEINE Wertung : 70% !
-  _


----------



## Thunderhawk61 (22. April 2001)

*AW: Probs mit sound und music*

Your problem might be the Sidewinder Gamevoice.
I've experienced problems in several other games with that device.
Is the chatting software loaded before you start B&W!?
If that is the case: Load it after you've started B&W or just don't load it (no need for that in single player unless you want to control several actions by voice commands)


----------



## Thunderhawk61 (22. April 2001)

Die Welt ist klein, aber genauso war es bei mir...
Ich warte jetzt auf den neuesten Gothic Patch, um das Spiel zum dritten Mal (diesmal als Magier) durch zu spielen 
Ich weiss nicht, was man bei B&W patchen könnte, damit ich mir das Spiel noch einmal antue (vielleicht spassiges Gameplay!?).


----------



## Baldurson (25. April 2001)

Mein erster Eindruck von B&W war: "echt geiles Game, haste da" dann nach ca. 10 Std. Spielspaß ein Absturz nach dem anderen... 
Und meist beim speichern oder Laden der Spielstände...  dann nach dem ich den Autosave abgeschaltet hatte, kamen immer wieder zwischen Szenen allgemeine Schutzverletzungen... 
*kotz*
Ich hoffe dass diese Probleme öfter aufgetaucht sind und im Patch dann beseitigt werden.


----------



## mi_clement (26. April 2001)

Also ich zum ersten mal B&W spielte kamen immer wieder Probleme auf! Der Rechner stürzte ab und alte Spielstände konnte ich nicht mer laden.
Also ich das spiel aber neu installierte lief es wie geschmiert und ich spielte 5 Stunden am Stück Gott!

wer sagt die Kreatur sei doof oder das spiel sei nicht inovativ, beherscht es warscheinlich nicht. Mich beeindrucken immer wieder die lustigen Aktionen der Kreatur (Breakdance des Tigers und Tanz des Zebras) und ich mag zusehn wie meine Kreatur die Leute streichelt und sie heilt. Klar das wird mit der Zeit langweilig, aber dann tu ich eben andere Völker terrorisieren (Hütten zerstören, Kinder opfern) oder baue mein Dorf aus oder helfe meinen Dienern!

die Quests sind doch lustig!!!!!!! Klar, wenn man alles nach Lösung macht nicht, aber sonst ists spannend!
Auch schon nur die Graphik hält mir Stunden an B&W gefesselt. Da beobachtet man Vögel, Wettereffekte, Sonnenuntergänge und rauschende Bäume.

Also mich macht B&W durchaus "süchtig"!

mi_clement


----------



## Yade (2. Mai 2001)

*Namen der Dorfbewohner*

Hmm, hieß es nicht mal, dass aus dem Adressbuch des Outlook Express die Namen kopiert und für die Dorfbewohner benutzt werden. Ich meine, ich freue mich ja, wenn Peter Molineux persönlich von mir geopfert wird, aber mehr Namen (für jeden Dorfbewohner) wären mir lieber...
Weiß jemand Rat??


----------



## NeoAK (7. Juni 2001)

Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehen kann ist das PC Games ein Bewertung von 90 % für die Grafik gibt! Sie ist nun wirklich nicht besser als wie z.B. in Giants. (auch total eckig und kantig) Ich hätte HÖCHSTENS 70% gegeben! Naja und der Rest von dem Spiel ist auch nicht so überragend! Tja bleibe dann wohl doch bei meinen Lieblingsgenre den Ego-Shottern.

Neo


----------



## whatsup (23. Juni 2001)

*AW: Hat sich Euch jemals der Gedanke aufgedrängt...*

_- 
- ..., dass man bei der Kreaturen-Aufzucht eigentlich nichts anderes macht als Pokémons von der Größe eines Wolkenkratzers aufzuziehen, um sie dann gegen die Geschöpfe anderer Pokémon-, äh, Monstertrainer antreten zu lassen? - Soll keine Kritik sein. Ich weiss allerdings auch, wie allergisch die meisten hier auf Pikachu&Co. reagiert haben, das gleiche Prinzip aber plötzlich vergöttert wird.  Überspitzt formuliert: Ist euch das Kraulen eines Affen nicht viel zu "uncool" und "Nintendo-like"? 
- 
- *grü*
- Spider
- 
-  _


Penner! 
Gamest du weil du cool sein willst, oder weil es dir Spass macht?


----------



## Darkreeper (29. Juni 2001)

*AW: Hat sich Euch jemals der Gedanke aufgedrängt...*

Also ich bin eigentlich Profistratege, aber ich würde Black eine Wertung von 60 geben weil...
...BUGGGGGGSSS!!!!!
...der Sinn des Spieles ist größtenteils ein eher lästiges und dummes E´twas zu erziehen, Dörfer vom Gegner einnehmen sind immerdas gleiche (Kreatur reinschicken n bissel tanzen, nochn Artefakt, undn paar coole Zaubersprüche)
...und jetzt erst der eigentliche Grund für die geringe Wertung, 5 LEVELS????
die arbeiten 4 Jahre und dann 5 LEVELS??? die paar billigen Quest die da kommen (bis aufs Baumrätsel) sind Arscheinfach. Man kann sich doch mehr Mühe machen

Alles in allem ist das bloss Creatures, Vieh erziehen, Dinge beibringen die es auch nach Stunden nich rafft und´n bissel Aktschn


----------

